# blinkerbau ganz einfach



## rheinfelder (29. November 2004)

hi ihr angel späzis|wavey: 
ich und mein dad sind mal auf die idee gekommen|kopfkrat  wieso eigentlich immer spinner und blinker kaufen? wir haben uns den kopf zerbrochen#q und dann|znaika:  wie man das am besten macht ist doch besser wenn man sich die sachen selber baut es ist billiger und wenn man was fängt ist man auch besser drauf man kan sagen "das war marke eigenbau" und jetzt fischen wir nur noch mit marke eigenbau ist ganz witzig und ist auch guter zeit vertreib wenn man in den kalten wintermonaten nichts zu tun hat ich kann auch auch mal einen termin sagen wo bei mir in der nähe eine fischerivent ist ich bin auch da ich mach spinner un blinkerbau und men dad macht rutenbau wer fragen hat kann sich ja an mich wende ich bin offen für jeglich fragen also fragt mich

petri heil euer rheinfelder#6 
P.S. der termin für das ivent steht noch nicht fest!
und noch einer frage weis jemand was eine breitmaulforelle ist?


----------



## Fangnix (30. November 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Dann stell doch mal ein Artikel rein, wie und woraus du Blinker/Spinner selber baus. Sonst nützt einem dein posting wenig...

Fangnix


----------



## arno (30. November 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Moin!
Wie wäre es damit?
Man gehe zum Instalatör und holt sich Rohrabschnitte aus Kupfer.
Daraus sägt man sich Rohrabschnitte in der Breite wie die Blinker sein sollen.
Die Rohrabschnitte sägt man dann auf, biegt sie gerade und feilt etwas drann rum damit sie schön in Form sin.
Oben und unten ein Loch rein Springringe und Haken drann, und fertig ist ein schöner Selvemade-Blinker!


----------



## rheinfelder (30. November 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

ne es geht noch einfacher man geht auf den schottplatz und frägt nach 1,5 bis 2 mm blech in kupfer oder messing dann schneitet man mit dem hebelformschneider die ecken ab und geht dan an die bandschleifmaschine und dan gibt es noch so ein beschichtungs pulver das bei 200 C° schmiltzt vorher den blinker anrauen und dan beschichten 

oder es geht nocheinfacher man nehme das richtige blech und die pasende stanssform kostet halt um einiges mehr 

PETRI HEIL ZUSAMMEN EUER RHEINFELDER


----------



## arno (30. November 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Klar hat auch jeder nen Bandschleifer und ne Hebelschere!
Aber gehen tuts trotzdem nicht, eher funktionieren, aber wir wollen ja nicht kleinlich sein!
Grins


----------



## rheinfelder (30. November 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

ja is kla ich hab halt die möglichkeit den ein guter koleg ist mein lehrer an der gewerblichen schule und da hab ich halt die möglichkeiten oder durch mein dad seiner firma da hab ich auch die möglichkeit

ich setze bald noch pics rein nur so als vorgeschmack

PETRI HEIL ZUSAMMEN EUER RHEINFELDER


----------



## arno (30. November 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Jau mach mal, gute Idee!


----------



## hauki (30. November 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Man gehe in die Küche, öffne die Schublade mit dem Besteck, nehme ein paar Löffel heraus , säge diese auseinander und bohre vorne und hinten Löcher rein. Splitringe und Drilling dran - fertig. Übrigens sollen die Löffelstiele u.U. auch funktionieren, wenn man noch etwas Tuning betreibt (auf Länge bringen, Shape nacharbeiten, ...).

Probierts mal aus, aber nehmt nicht das Familiensilber 

Petri
/hauki


----------



## arno (30. November 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Da habe ich auch schon mal drann gedacht!
Der Haken ist aber dabei, das man bei guten Besteck nur was mit richtigen Edelstahlbohrern machen kann!
Die normalen HSS Bohrer glühen sehr schnell aus , oder man mus echt extrem dabei kühlen!
Also VIEL Wasser!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. November 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

In meiner Studentenzeit habe ich auch aus Suppenloeffelstiele und Gabelstiele  Meerforellenblinker gebaut. In der Mensa waren diese immer Mangelware  

Habe sie dann mit Silberfolie beklebt und auf einer Seite 10-20g Sargblei mit Neoprenkleber befestigt. Zwei Loecher reichgebohrt und ab ging es. Habe noch paar von diesen Modellen. Sind echt super. leider komme ich nicht mehr an guenstiges Mensabesteck ran.

Jetzt kauf ich immer aus der Ramschecke die billgen Auslaufmodelle von hansen in unmoeglichen Farben fuer 1-2 Euro und bekleb sie mit Silberfolie. Geht leichter und schneller!


----------



## Bondex (30. November 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ja Leute aber wo bleiben eure Fotos???


----------



## arno (30. November 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Wenn ich ne neue Kamera habe!


----------



## rheinfelder (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

ich will jetzt noch was zu dem sagen das man ein kupfer rohr teilen kann und dann flach machen kann das iat eine scheiß arbeit ich hab es nicht hin gegrickt und zu dem mit den supenlöffelblinker na is schop a super idee aber du kannst nicht zu nem koleg kommen und sagen willst du den haben oder in eine geschäft gehen und sie dem verkaufen kann also petri heil


----------



## arno (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Sollte man auch im Schraubstock machen!
Und dann legt man ein Holz oder einen Alu-Block auf das Blech und klopft den Rest gerade!
Mann kann auch Poliamyd nehmen!


----------



## rheinfelder (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

ich lehrne in momet anlagenmechhaniker also heizungsbau sanitär und hab es in der mittagspause auprobiert die idee ist schon gut und das mit dem gerade machen ist auch kein problem nur das durch schneiden von dem rohr ist das problem

petri heil


----------



## rheinfelder (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

ich würde euch gerne bilder zeigen aber mein bruder will mich nicht zeigen wie das funktioniert mit den pics seit nicht sauer ich frag nen koleg von mir der kennt sich beser aus wie mein bruder

PETRI HEIL ZUSAMMEN


----------



## arno (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



			
				rheinfelder schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde euch gerne bilder zeigen aber mein bruder will mich nicht zeigen wie das funktioniert mit den pics seit nicht sauer ich frag nen koleg von mir der kennt sich beser aus wie mein bruder
> 
> PETRI HEIL ZUSAMMEN



Toller Bruder!
Dem würd ich mal was|krach: 

Die Ring kann man doch auch mit dem Winkelschleifer aufschneiden!


----------



## DinkDiver (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Wie wärs mit ner ganz normalen Säge?


----------



## rheinfelder (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

mit der säge hab ich es probiert aber ich hab nach der hälfte den geist aufgegeben die säge verkeilt sich immer (oder ich bin zu blöd zum sägen) 

PETRI HEIL ZUSAMMEN


----------



## rheinfelder (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

hey leute ich hab noch was vergessen zu sagen ein koleg von mir war gester fischen und hat mit einem blinker marke eigenbau einen hecht mit 1.03 m und 17 pfund gefangen das ist doch mal ein richtiges flussungeheuer oder? 
ich hab gestern nur dum geguckt wo ich den fisch gesehen habe!
perty heil


----------



## Fangnix (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Wann kommen denn endlich die Fotos? Dann ist das viel leichter nachzuvollziehen, wie man die Blinker baut. Klar, Blinker aus (Ess)löffeln kann man ohne Bauanleitung bauen, aber wie baust du deine? Da steig ich immer noch nicht ganz durch.


----------



## arno (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



			
				rheinfelder schrieb:
			
		

> mit der säge hab ich es probiert aber ich hab nach der hälfte den geist aufgegeben die säge verkeilt sich immer (oder ich bin zu blöd zum sägen)
> 
> PETRI HEIL ZUSAMMEN



Nur die Ruhe dabei, dann klappt das auch!
Du bist ja erst 16 Jhare alt, dafür braucht man schon etwas Übung!
Wenn Du das mit dem Winkelschleifer ( Flex) machst, pass blos auf , das sich das nicht verkeilt, das kann Böse enden!

Zu Weihnachten bekomme ich eine neue Digi-Kamera!
Dann stell ich da mal Bilder rein!


----------



## rheinfelder (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

mit der flex hab ich es zwar nicht probiert dortzdem ist es mehr arbeit als wenn ich es nach meiner technik mach also bleich die platte holen ich hab heute wieder schule dann bau ich mir grad noch mal welche
PETRI HEIL ZUSAMMEN


----------



## rheinfelder (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

hey leute ich hab mir heute wieder 150 blinker gemacht sind aber schon alle verkauft ich hab es mit der flex ausprobiert es geht sehr gut aber der schnitt ist dan viel zu breit aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm hab mir jetzte einen schönen blinker aus kupferrohr gemacht ist das nicht klasse also leute ich muss dann mal wieder ich hab noch nen emtologiekurs (eintagsfliegenvortag) ist wahrschenlich sehr interesant es kommt extra ein spezialist aus Basel zu ind in den ort ist zwar nicht so weit aber ist schon cool das der zu uns kommt

morgen kommt mein bruder wieder ich frag ihn dann ob er mir zeigt wie man bilder reinsetzt (ich bin zu blöd dafür) 

PETRI HEIL ZUSAMMEN


----------



## Lachsy (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@rheinfelder
wenn du willst kannste mir die bilder schicken, ich lade sie dann hoch für dich. email schick ich dir per PN

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

So, und wo sind nun die Bilder Lachsi :q  |kopfkrat  :q  |kopfkrat  :q  |kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> So, und wo sind nun die Bilder Lachsi :q  |kopfkrat  :q  |kopfkrat  :q  |kopfkrat



er hat mir nix geschickt, sonst wären sie schon oben. Vieleicht bin ich auch nicht vertrauenserweckend  :c  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## arno (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Clarissa, das wirds sein!!!


----------



## Lachsy (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Clarissa, das wirds sein!!!



Arno ab Feiern, und nicht hier im board rumspringen . Für deine frau erstmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  . So, und arno jetzt gehste zu deiner Frau , und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mfg Lachsy


----------



## arno (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Das hatten wir schon vor dem Frühstück!
Haben gaaanz schnell den Kurzen zum Brötchenkaufen und Blumen holen geschickt!!!


----------



## t-bone (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Esslöffel!?!

einfach stiel absagen und dann hinten und vorne ein loch reinbohren??? haken und wirbel dran fertig???

und wegen der folie, wie wird das gemacht, bzw. mit was wird das gemacht.

mfg t-bone


----------



## Bondex (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@t-bone
genauso wird´s gemacht! Aus dem Stil kannst Du auch klasse Mefoblinker machen (nur braucht man die in der Schweiz wohl kaum) Du kannst die Teile dann auch noch bemalen oder lackieren. Rot ist immer fängig, aber auch neonfarben oder Goldbronzen können was bringen. Streifendekors immitieren Barsche Punkte hingegen Salmoniden. Weiß ist auch fängig (mit schwarzen Flecken - immitiert verpilzte Fische)


----------



## arno (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ganz klar, die Löffel werden in der Schweiz benutzt und die Stiele bei E-bay verkauft!


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@Arno
genau, du wartest schon auf ein Angebot bei Ebay schätze ich...


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Klar doch Bondex


----------



## t-bone (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

aber was is mit der folie??????????????????????

Mefoblinker <----- o.0?

is das n`ähnliches teil wie n`pilker?

mfg


----------



## Fangnix (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Nee, ein MeFo-Blinker ist ein länglicher Blinker, eben wie ein Löffelstiel, gerade, mit der Form von so Sandaalen oder so. So 10-15 cm lang und ich glaube so ca. um 20 gr. schwer. Und vor allem sind die sau-teuer!!! Ich hab vorletztes Jahr Urlaub in S-H gemacht, in der Nähe von Kappeln und wollte auch Mefos fangen. Hab in Kappeln 6€!!! für ein einzelnen Blinker bezahlt! Und leider keine Meerforelle gefangen, das is aber ne andere Geschichte...


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Könnte man nicht den Griff eines Schmiermessers nehmen?


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Das wäre eine Iddee Arno, oder du bastelst das Ding so wie ich meinen Snapsnachbau einfach aus Plexiglas. Geht schnell einfach und kostet fast nichts außer etwas Zeit. Fangen tun die besser als manche Hansen Flash. Ich habe einen um die 100m werfen können, etwas weiter als meinen snaps 30 Gr.


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ich habe mir einen Abschnitt Plexiglas besorgt!
1000*100*10 ist ein ca. Maß!
Da kann ich dann mal basteln!


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Will dann Deine Fotos hier sehen! Fäahrst Du denn ab und an auch mal ans Meer?


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

ja klar so regelmäßig einmal im jahr!
Lol, ne eigendlich weniger!
Wenn sich einer mit mir zusammentun würde oder auch zwei, und dann zusammen hochfahren, das wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## Fangnix (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@Bondex
Wie machst du das Plexi denn schwer? So normal nur mit Haben und Wirbel kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das der Blinker 100 m fliegt.


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@Fangnix
das haste falsch verstanden. Der Blinker ist vollgepackt mit Blei! Und damit fliegt er schon so weit, ehrlich.


----------



## Fangnix (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ach so, du meintest dein Snaps-Nachbau! Ich dachte du meinst ein klassischen Mefo-Blinker aus Plexi. Nee, das ist klar, das der so weit fliegen kann.


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Genau den meine ich. Geklebt habe ich das Bleit natürlich mit Epoxi, womit auch sonst?


----------



## Lachsy (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ich kann euch nicht basteln sehn, und klein Lachsy schaut zu  also 

so hier mal ein blinker aus VA, ist noch im Rohzustand












mfg Lachsy


----------



## gismowolf (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hi Lachsy!
Was meinst Du mit VA?Das Material auf dem Foto sieht aus wie Blei?
Der Zuschnitt und die Form sind super!! :q
Wie machst Du das,daß Du so schöne große Bilder hier reinstellen kannst??;+


----------



## Lachsy (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

ne ist kein blei, ist VA-Blech, rostet nie   Bilder sind halt ohne blitz gemacht worden 

Bilder liegen bei Lycos, kannst auch nach freenet hochladen, musst halt nur ein account haben.
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=23537 

mfg lachsy


----------



## arno (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Mh, ich war auch skeptisch ob das va ist, aber es könnte auch v4a sein, das ist immer etwas matt.
v4a ist Säurebeständig, nur zur Info!


----------



## Lachsy (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

es ist VA, ob jetzt V2A oder V4A, weis ich leider nicht. So hier gerade nochmal ein bild davon, hab es aber etwas angeraut






mfg Lachsy


----------



## gismowolf (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

#Hi Lachsy!
Danke für die Aufklärung über die großen Bilder.Aber da bin ich nicht so gut drauf,da bin ich froh,daß ich wenigstens die kleinen reinbringe und die machen mir oft wegen der Größe Schwierigkeiten! Dein Blech ist mir durch die Farbe so ganz anders vorgekommen.Wir haben in der Firma V2A oder V4A Blech,das wir im NIRO-GLAS-FASSADENBAU verwenden.Das hat eine helle,je nach Walzung glänzende oder matte Oberfläche.Sieht von weiter weg fast wie ALU - Blech aus.Und dann haben wir verschiedentlich sogenannte Strukturbleche,die durch besondere Walzen verschiedenförmige Prägungen aufweisen.Nur sind alle diese Bleche mindestens 1,5 ;2 oder 3mm dick und daher sehr schwer zu Hause im Bastelkeller zu bearbeiten.  
Aber Vorsicht Lachsy,V2A ist nicht seewasserbeständig!!Da wäre es besser,wenn Du  
V4A nehmen könntest.
Wie dick ist Dein Blech?Ist es schon so schwer,daß Du kein Blei mehr aufkleben mußt?
Hast Du das auf einer Hebelblechschere zugeschnitten?
Lachsy,Du wirst mir langsam unheimlich!!
#r #r #r #h


----------



## rheinfelder (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

hey lachsy ich hab dir doch meine bilder geschickt oder sin die nicht an gekommen ich schick sie einfach nochmal


----------



## Lachsy (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@gismowolf
ja , war eine hebelblechschere. ich habe ihn gebaut als Winni sein boot umgebaut hat(gestern am Sonntag), da war halt ne grosse werkstatt, und ich schaute mich ein bisschen um  
Wiegen tut er 24 gramm, dicke liegt bei 1mm

@rheinfelder
nein hier ist nichts angekommen, ich schick dir nochmal meine email adresse per PN

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

so lachsy, im auftrag von rheinfelder unterwegs 

hier kommt sein bild






mfg Lachsy


----------



## rheinfelder (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

vielen dank lachsy das du mir die bilder rein gehmacht (bin zu dumm dafür) 

 PETRI HEIL


----------



## Spacelight (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@rheinfelder
Die Blinker sehen wirklich Super aus #r  sind die Teile Lackiert oder Beschichtet?
Gruß Spacelight


----------



## rheinfelder (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

die krund farbe ist beschicktet aber das wir den klitter reinbekommen haben wir sie mit 2 kombonentenlack und so klitzerpulfer lackiert aber es geht auch einfacher mit klitzernagellack ist ne supersache

 Petri heil zusammen


----------



## arno (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Sehen klasse aus die Blinker!


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

#6 Schöne Dinger habt Ihr da wieder gezaubert.


----------



## rheinfelder (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

hey leute ich hab mal ne frage was ist der unterschied zwischen V2A und V4A?


----------



## arno (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Rheinfelder, der Unterschied ist, das V4A Salz, bzw, Säurebeständig ist!
Die Chemische Zusammensetzung weis ich jetzt nicht!


----------



## gismowolf (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hi
V2a ist eine Stahllegierung mit einer weiteren Materialbezeichnung Stahl 4301 und
ist nicht chemikalienbeständig,das heißt,daß es rostig werden kann,wenn es mit Meerwasser in Berührung kommt.
V4A ist eine höherwertige Stahllegierung (Materialbez.4571)und diese Legierung ist 
chemikalienbeständig und seewasserbeständig!Aber Achtung:Wenn dieses Material
einer Wärmebehandlung unterzogen wird,tritt eine Gefügeveränderung ein und aufgrund dessen kann auch dieses Material an diesen Stellen rosten(korrodieren).
Dagegen kann man folgendes unternehmen:a) Mit chemischer Beize abbeizen(=ist
jedoch sehr abzulehnen,da diese Beize umweltverschmutzend wirkt und sehr schwer abbaubar ist. 2) Schweißstellen fein schleifen und polieren.Dadurch wird die Oberfläche vergütet und gut geglättet,sodaß eine Korrosion zum Großteil abgewendet wird.
Ich hoffe,daß ich das halbwegs verständlich geschrieben habe!


----------



## Bondex (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ich habe seit langer Zeit ein Blech zum Räuchern draußen liegen. Also es wird regelmäßig bis zur Glut erhitzt und dann immer wieder Regen Wind und Wetter ausgesetzt. Rosten tut das Ding aber trotzdem nicht. Ist nur schwarz vom Feuer. Wat ist dat denn für´n Gezeugse?


----------



## arno (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Bondex, dann ist das wohl V4A oder Alu!


----------



## Bondex (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Alu mit Sicherheit nicht. Gold soll angeblich auch nicht rosten, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi


----------



## arno (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Also bauen wir mal aus 1 mm dicken Gold einen Blinker!:m 
Normaler Weise ist das Blech ja immer am günstigsten!:m 
Bondex besorgt also das Blech, ich die Haken, und die Spengringe irgendwer!:g 
Bondex ich nehm dann 10 Rohlinge!   :g  :g  :g


----------



## Fangnix (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Um die Sprengringe würde ich mich kümmern, ich sach ma so für 5 Rohlinge :q


----------



## Bondex (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Fangnix, Arno
Klar mach ich, habe zufällig noch ein oder zwei Tonnen im Keller. Ist allerdings´n Klumpen, den müßt ihr noch plattkloppen. Fangnix: natürlich bräuchten wir dann auch Sprengringe aus Platin genau wie die Haken. Besschichten könnten wir die Teile ja anschließend mit Diamanten. Die liegen sonst sowieso nur doof rum und glitzern tun die auch nicht übel...Das gute bei Gold man bräuchte es eigendlich gar nicht verchromen und rosten tuts auch nicht. Warum bin ich da nicht eher drauf gekommen???


----------



## arno (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Warum bin ich da nicht eher drauf gekommen???

Hör auf , wolltest Du doch nur unterschlagen!


----------



## DerStipper (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

und die ewinfachste Methode für das Blätchen ist ein Löffel Stiel abschneiden z.B. mit der Flex nen Loch reinmachen und fertig ist das Spinnerblatt


----------



## Fangnix (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Die Diamanten nehmen wir als Augen...
Übringens, ich benutze nur noch Platin-Ringe, die sind schön rostfrei :q

Die Blinker verkaufen wir dann aber besser an superreiche Anglerbräute als Ohrring. Ich glaube, ein Hänger wäre sonst sehr ärgerlich, mehr als sonst...


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@Fangnix
wieso? Im Geldspeicher bekommt man doch selten einen Hänger! Man könnte aber den Teich auch mit Belugakaviar füllen und das Ufer mit Kokain abstreuen, sieht schön aus der Kontrast zwischen schwarz und weiß, außerdem riecht es dann förmlich nach Fisch und anfüttern braucht man die natürlich ferngelenkten Fische auch nicht mehr!


----------



## arno (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Der Threat dreht durch!
Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ja stimmt, jetzt wird´ein weinig spastisch....


----------



## rheinfelder (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

ich mach da auch noch mit will auch so einpaar blinker ich mach nen tausch 5 von mir gegen 5 von euch ist doch ein guter diel oder? hab ja vom metall her die gleiche farbe

 Petry heil zusammen


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@rheinfelder
meinst bestimmt deal? Dann zeig mal ein Foto von Deinen, vielleicht können wir drüber reden?


----------



## rheinfelder (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

auf seite 4 sind einpar bilder von blinker von mir kannste ja angucken


----------



## hecht 1 (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

|wavey: hi leute|supergri hab die beste idee , glaub aus dem blinker:#6 man nehme ein stück plexiglas,zb. ne alte duschkabine, schneidet ne blinkerform mit dem tapiziermesser aus biegt das ganze dann über der heißklebepistole oder mit dem föhn in blinkerform. zum schluß noch 2 löcher rein, und das ganze mit reflexfolie(bei askari sehr billig)oder alufolie(hält nich so gut wie reflexfolie)bekleben. drilling rein und ab gehn die fische. die dinger sind super aber eigentlich nur zum schleppen zu gebrauchen, weil sie kein eigengewicht haben.:v


----------



## Adrian* (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

ich würde dochgrad im winter mit kunstködern angeln gehn  #6 
mein ganzes grundzeug karpfenrute,feederute und sonstiges is geputzt und verstaut. die spinnrute steht glänzend immer griff bereit im zimmer!


----------



## arno (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Adrian, das kann man so pauschal auch nicht sagen!
Ich hatte gestern zwei Bisse auf Köfi!
Hab sie aber dummerweise verhauen, oder die Fische haben nur mal drann lutschen wollen!


----------



## Adrian* (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

mit köderfisch angel ich nich so gerne, aber ich meinte damit das Raubfische im winter teilweise besser zu fangen sind..... |kopfkrat


----------



## arno (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Adrian, auch das glaub ich nicht!
Es liegt eher daran das die Leuts eher zur Spinnangel greifen und nicht sitzen und sich den Ar... abrfieren lassen wollen!
Bewegung hällt warm!


----------



## rheinfelder (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@arno ich bin der meinung das man beim spinfischen einde viel großere strecke befischen kann das ist dort wo ich wohne sehr sinnvoll ich hab es auch schon mit köfis probiert hab aber leiter keinen biss gehabt ich bleib lieber beim spinfischen

 und es gint kein kaltes oder schlechtes wetter es gibt nur schlechte gleidung

 Petri heil zusammen


----------



## arno (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

und es gint kein kaltes oder schlechtes wetter es gibt nur schlechte gleidung

Das sag ich auch immer!

Aber es stimmt natürlich das man mit einer Spinnrute eine größere Strecke zurücklegen kann!
Aber, ich habs mit dem Rücken und kann noch nicht so lange laufen, also.....
Und viele Hechte hab ich ja auch gfangen mit Köfi, nur leider beißen bei mir nur die Untermaßigen!


----------



## rheinfelder (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

oh das hab ich nicht gewust das du es mit dem rücken hast kann ich verstehen das du dann nicht so risen turen machen willst mir ist es auch so mit den untermasugen hechten gegeangen und bei uns ist es jetzt schlim mit welsen ich hab dieses ja welche gefangen und ales nur zwischen 10 und 20 cm aber eins ist gut wir haben im rhein eine absulute entnahme plicht bei wels und das war alles was ich mit köfi gefangen hab est ist wirklich schlim und nach dem 5 hatte ich keine lust mehr kannst du bestimmt auch verstehen das ich dan doch lieber untermasuge hechte fang und die kempfen dann wenigstens einbischen
 aber am besten ist immer noch ein großer barsch oder ein barbe!

 was ist eigentlich keine spizele fisch art ich sehe auf deinem bild ne schleie hab auch schon eine gefangen mit der fligen rute das war ein gieler trill das kannst du mir glauben 

 Petri heil zusammen


----------



## arno (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ja das ist ne Schleie, auf Tauwurm gefangen!
Klar kann man Friedfische mit Fliege gangen!
Wer was anderes glaubt ist einfach Doof oder Unwissend!
Ich hab schon Rotaugen mit Fliege gefangen und das mit einer Rute mit 80 Gr. Wurfgewicht!
Ich muss aber sagen das ich angefüttert habe und ein Stück Ast als Schwimmer genommen habe, und das Vorfach ca. 2 Meter lang war!
Aber es klappt u d darauf kommt es an!


----------



## rheinfelder (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

siehste das ist der beweis das man nicht immer hightech brauch hatte auch son so nen gluck da hab ich 7 oder 8 jahren ich weis es nicht genau 2 forellen mit brot gefangen das an einem harben war der mit einer woll schnurbefestikt war an einem bambusstock die waren zwar nicht sehr groß aber es hat fun gemacht 

 Petri heil zusammen


----------



## rheinfelder (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

solly ihr macht ihr heute auch ein weihnachtsfischen:g und habt schon neue ideen wie man noch anderst blinker bauen kann

 |wavey:#hperti heil zusammen#h|wavey:


----------



## arno (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ne im Moment keine Ideen!
Weihnachtsfischen machen wir am Baum!
Geschenke auspacken!
Frohes Fest


----------



## diemai (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Der Thread hier ist zwar schon seit vielen Jahren eingeschlafen , aber es würde mich trotzdem 'mal brennend interessieren , ob hier jemand außer meiner Wenigkeit auch noch gerne Blinker selber baut und auch damit fängt ,.........nach dem , was man so liest , sollen sie ja fast "zum alten Eisen" gehören und den modernen Gummi,-und Japan-Ködern um Längen unterlegen sein ?

Wäre schön , hier 'mal 'n paar Bilder von Blinker-Eigenbauten zu sehen , .......sind einfach zu selten im Web zu bewundern , finde ich ,...... und ich bin leidenschaftlicher Blechangler(benutze aber natürlich auch andere Köder) und Blinkerbauer !

.......vieleicht nur 'mal so zum Erfahrungsaustausch und/oder um neue Anregungen zu erhalten......!

Werde 'mal mit'n paar Fotos anfangen....., Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo Diemai
habe lediglich mal versucht einen Stripper ( nach) zu bauen
Fotografieren würde ich den nicht. 
Schöne Teile hast du da gebaut , Kupferblech?
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ 996

Vielen Dank..... , aber was ist denn ein "Stripper" , hab' ich noch nie gehört|kopfkrat ;+?

Warum wills'te den nicht fotografieren , ........Köder müssen nicht gut aussehen , nur fangen ,.........und selbst wenn nicht , sind sie immernoch wertvolles Lehrmaterial , um daran Verbesserungen vorzunehmen oder um zu sehen , wie man es nicht machen sollte !

Meine Blinker baue ich aus V2A-Blech , 1,0 bis 2,0 mm , Messingblech gleicher Stärke und auch aus Kupferblech 1,5 bis manchmal sogar 3,0 mm .
Meistens jedoch aus V2A , das bekomme ich für lau vom Schrottplatz meiner Arbeit .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Stripper: Meerforellenköder ( war mal in R.uR) , hat mich für Hecht interessiert, ging so lala ( ach du sammelst ja Ködervarianten). baut Hansen
Umgedreht wie die Standartblinker.
Zum verlinken bin ich zu blöd.
Gruß A.


----------



## Bienzli (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

diemai, wie verformst du das blech so schön regelmässig??? würde mich brennend interessieren!!!

Lg Adi


----------



## diemai (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Gibt's hier denn keine weiteren Blinkerbauer |bigeyes???? 

Das mit dem "alten Eisen" , was ich eingangs erwähnte , scheint ja dann doch zu stimmen ????


@ Bienzli

Wäre alles etwas langwierig zu erklären , .......gehe 'mal auf http://www.KoederDesign.de , dort im Forum unter der Rubrik "Metall" und dann "Blinker" ist ein Thread "Blinkerherstellung in der heimischen Werkstatt" , da ist alles mit vielen Bildern erkärt .

Eventuell mußt du dich vorher anmelden , ...weiß ich nicht genau ????

@ 996

Zum Einfügen eines Links klickst du über dem Antwort-Textfeld auf das Symbol UNTER dem Smilie(Erdkugel mit Kettenglied) , dann geht ein Fenster auf , in das du deinen Link "www.xyz.de" eingibst und mit OK bestätigst ,.......er erscheint dann dort in deinem Antworttext , wo sich vorher der Cursor befunden hat !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bienzli (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Bin dort schon angemeldet!!!
Danke für deine Antwort!!!


----------



## diemai (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Über 71.000 Mitglieder und niemand hier baut Blinker , die der Person wert erscheinen , hier mit Foto gepostet zu werden ;+;+;+???????

Ich kann es nicht glauben , ............oder sind diese Eigenbauten alles superfängige absolute Geheimköder|kopfkrat:q ?????

Schade , hätte gerne 'mal anderen Bastlern über die Schulter geschaut |bigeyes!

                               Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## strawinski (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

es freut mich  das der Threat wieder aufgewärmt wird und endlich mal die Blinkerbauer sich melden. Es sollte doch möglich sein wie früher unsere Opas den Kopf wieder zu benutzen und unsere Phantasie einzusetzen und unser Geld nicht immer der Industrie in den Rachen zu schmeißen. Selber Blei gießen und Blinker bauen, genau das mache doch Freude am angeln. Und wenns noch funktioniert und nicht viel kostet und nur die angler profitieren und niemand sonst, das ist Gemeinschaft, so liebe ich das angeln und dafür sind foren da.


----------



## diemai (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ strawinski

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele , ..........vor allen Dingen kennen die Fische die Eigenbauten noch nicht , könnte in schwer befischten Gewässern von Vorteil sein !

Baust du auch ?

                                   Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Bienzli (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Möchte mir leichte Kupferblinker für Saibling bauen, weiss jedoch nicht wie ich genau vorgehen soll!!! Von wo hast du dein Blech? Im Baumarkt ist mir das Kupfer einfach zu teuer!!!

lg Adi


----------



## aal60 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Bienzli schrieb:


> Möchte mir leichte Kupferblinker für Saibling bauen, weiss jedoch nicht wie ich genau vorgehen soll!!! Von wo hast du dein Blech? Im Baumarkt ist mir das Kupfer einfach zu teuer!!!
> 
> lg Adi



Versuchs mal mit Reststücke vom Traufblech.  Dachdecker, Spengler oder Klempner fragen. Kupfer Rinnenhaken lassen sich auch mit dem Hammer austreiben.


----------



## diemai (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Bienzli

Habe mein Material vom Schrottplatz der Firma , wo ich arbeite .

Kannst auch mal' bei Schlossereien und/oder Altmetallhandel nachfragen , da wirds bestimmt billiger sein........falls du Glück hast und 'was Geeignetes findest !

                         Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## bodensee (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hab mal ein paar Fragen:


Ich gehe auf Barsch.
Wie groß muss der Blinker sein???(nirgends steht eine größe)
wo kriegt ihr die ringe zum die Drillinge ein fädeln her???
Welche Farben sin am Bodensee fängig???

Hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell antworten


----------



## diemai (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ bodensee

Blinker zum Barschangeln sind wohl eher klein , so 3 cm bis 5 cm , aber größere Fische nehmen gelegentlich auch Köder bis ca. 9 cm .

Das Problem ist , das sich so kleine Blinker unter 5 cm schlecht mit dem Kugelhammer formen lassen(ist fummelig , aber nicht unmöglich) ,...... ich würde dem Anfänger empfehlen , mit Ködern 6 cm bis 8 cm zu beginnen .

Die Ringe heißen Springringe(engl. "splitrings") , gibt's in jedem gut sortierten Angelladen ,... sind dort aber recht teuer , da meistens nur in 10er oder 15er Packs erhältlich , billiger(Stückpreis) gibt's sie in Großpackungen bei diversen Versandhändlern , z. B. http://www.hakuma.de , weitere internationale Versender findest du unter http://www.lurefishinguk.com , auf der Startseite dort auf "links" klicken(gelbes Wobbler-Symbol) , es kommen dann drei Optionen , auf die Obere klicken und du kommst auf eine ellenlange Link-Liste , von britischen , amerikanischen , europäischen und weltweiten Tackle-Anbietern , .....unter den Europäischen sind auch einige deutsche und holländische Shops , die für dich interressant sein könnten .

Springringe gibt's aus verchromten Federstahl(die rosten irgenwann , wenn die Beschichtung beschädigt wird) oder aus rostfreiem Stahl , wobei letztere bei gleicher Größe und Drahtstärke eine um ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 reduzierte Zugfestigkeit haben . Ich benutze nur die Rostfreien , da ich keinen Bock auf braune Flecken auf meinen Ködern habe .

Zu Farben im Bodensee kann ich leider nichts sagen , da ich im Norden ansässig bin ,..... einfach 'mal verschiedenes probieren .

                        viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## bodensee (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Gibts die springringe nicht auch im Bastelgeschäft???

Ich wollte den Löffelkopf etwas kleine machen da ich auf Barsche gegangen bin aber es ist mit dem Bolzenschneider
Jetzt ist da so ne Kerbe drinnen.
Ist das egal???


----------



## bodensee (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Wenn ich die Blinker lackieren möchte:
Stört der Geruch des Lackes nicht die Fische???|kopfkrat


----------



## stefannn87 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



bodensee schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Blinker lackieren möchte:
> Stört der Geruch des Lackes nicht die Fische???|kopfkrat


Das habe ich mich gestern Abend auhc gefragt, aber ich denke mal, dass wenn man hinterher mit Klarlack rüber geht und aufgrund der Führungsgeschwindigkeit der geruch keine Probleme machen sollte.
Hat jemand was konkretes?


----------



## bodensee (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ich denke(hoffe) diemai ist schon wieder dran sonen riesen Text zu verfassen


----------



## diemai (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ bodensee

Hab' leider keine Zeit mehr für'n Riesen-Text , muß essen und dann zur Arbeit .

Lack auf den Ködern stört die Fische nicht , nach dem Aushärten sind alle Lösungsmittel 'raus , mit der Zeit riecht man da nichts mehr außer Schlamm und Metall , das ist schon OK , absolut kein Problem .

Kerben und scharfe Kanten sind in sofern ein Problem , als das , wenn der Teufel es will , die Schnur daran beschädigt werden könnte ,.........also immer alles schön glatt und rund feilen(entgraten) .

Ein Bolzenschneider ist wohl nicht so geeignet , besser sind Blechscheren(V2A 0,5 mm , Kupfer und Messing bis 1,5 mm) , Metallsägen , zum Glätten Feilen und Schleif,-Schmirgelscheiben , ..........guck' dir einfach 'mal den Thread auf "KoederDesign" an , den ich weiter oben genannt habe(Seite 7 , Post#96) .

Springringe im Bastelgeschäft sind meistens zu groß für unsere Zwecke , aber versuchen kannst du's ja 'mal .

Bin heute um Mitternacht wieder da !

viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@Diemai
bei kleinen Blechdingern nehme ich eine alten Meisel. Der ist schon rundgeklopft ( also mit der Seite, wo man mit dem Hammer drauf haut) . Der ist kleiner als der Kugelhammer.
Geht auch gut für Spinnerblätter.
Gruß A.


----------



## bodensee (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Frage:
Soll ich den neuen Löffel gerade hämmern oder rund lassen??#c


----------



## diemai (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ bodensee

Meinst du einen Esslöffel ? 

Falls ja, .......solche Eigenbau-Blinker mag'ich nicht besonders , obwohl man ja immer wieder davon ließt !

Durch die große Wölbung drehen sie sich sofort auf den Rücken und/oder rotieren !

Habe vor ca. 2 Jahren 'mal einige Edelstahl-Löffel auf'm Flohmarkt superbillig "geschossen"(Silberlöffel sind für unsere Zwecke wohl nicht so geeignet) , war auch sowieso 'ne billige Qualität (auch die edlen , teuren Edelstahllöffel sind schwerer zu bearbeiten) .

Na ja , habe die dann mit Permanent-Filzer angezeichnet und die Seiten des Löffels abgeschliffen(auf'fer Arbeit) , so das eine ungefähre "EffZett"- oder auch eine "Daredevle"-Form entstand , den Stiel habe ich erst danach abgesägt und dessen "Wurzel" verrundet , da man das Werkstück daran gut halten kann .

Man könnte auch versuchen , die Seiten abzusägen und glatt zu feilen , dazu kann man den Stiel im Schraubstock einspannen , ..........habe ich aber noch nicht probiert .

Nachdem die Form des Löffels so verändert wude , klopft man die Wölbung mit'm Kunststoffhammer noch etwas platt(weniger Wölbung) und schlägt das vordere Ende des Blinkers etwas "S"-förmig herrum , indem man ihn angeschrägt auf eine Stahlplatte/Amboß hält .

Zum Schluß dann Springring-Löcher mit Filzer markieren , ankörnen und im Bohrständer bohren , dann entgraten .

Auf dem ersten meiner Bilder auf der vorherigen Seite ist einer dieser Teile in "EffZett"-Form zu sehen , ...in schwarz und mit kupferfarbener Schuppenfolie(das war wirklich 'mal 'n Edelstahl-Eßlöffel) . 

@ 996

Auch 'ne gute Idee mit der Meißel-Schlagfläche , allerdings hat man dann doch keine Hand frei zum Führen des Werkstückes , oder ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

ne, so viele Arme habe ich auch nicht. Da hilft nur Zielen
Gruß A.


----------



## bodensee (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ich hab mich umentschieden ich bau doch keine.
Ist mir zu viel arbeit.


----------



## diemai (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ bodensee

Es stimmt , es ist schon etwas schwieriger , mit Metallwerkstoffen 'was zu machen , ...ich denke , deshalb bauen die meisten Leute auch lieber Wobbler !

Na ja , ich habe im Metall-Bereich gelernt und arbeite dort immer noch ,..... ich gebe zu , da habe ich doch etwas mehr Möglichkeiten .

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bodensee (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ne wir haben halt auch nicht die Werkzeuge dafür zu Hause.
Und ich bin erst 13.


----------



## diemai (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Meine neuesten Modelle "Creature Spoon" , habe mehrere Teile von jeder Sorte gebaut , .........60 mm , 90 mm und 120 mm Rohlingslänge(durch das Wölben werden sie etwas kürzer) .

Leider noch keine Fänge darauf ,..... sie laufen aber ganz passabel , brechen beim Anzupfen etwas aus .

Nicht für's absolut grundnahe Angeln in größeren Tiefen geeignet , da sie durch den flachen Kopf recht schnell aufsteigen ,..... aber für flachere Gewässer top , trotz des recht hohen Gewichtes(lassen sich daher auch weit werfen) .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bladecx2 (31. August 2009)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

ich finds einfach super köder zu bauen, bin gerade an meinem ersten drann. ich bin auch 13 jahre alt, das einzige was du brauchst ist eine eisensäge und schleifpapier. 1. säge einem löffel den stiel ab, 2. schleife den rest des stieles ab (sofern vorhanden) 3. nehme den löffel mit in die werkstunde und bohrt während der pause kurz 2 löcher
5. man nehme einen hammer und haut flache dellen rein (sieht aus wie schuppen)
4. man nimmt einem schlechten löffel oder gummifisch die ringe und den drilling
5. man montiere sie dem neuen löffel
6. man bemahle den neuen löffel
7. man fängt fische

lg

ps:
habe heute mein erstes projekt begonnen, werde es wohl demnächst fertigstellen und fische fangen gehen^^


----------



## diemai (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

War neulich auf'fer Arbeit auch 'mal wieder kreativ , ........diese Blinker sind alle aus Eß,-und Teelöffeln sowie deren Stielen herrausgeschliffen .

Leider bekommt man das mit Hobby-Werkzeug nicht so hin , zum Wegschleifen des Materials und Glätten der Schnittkanten braucht es leider schon Maschinen in Industrie-Qualität , rostfreier Stahl ist schon ein zähes Zeug !

Sorry , wegen der schlechten Qualität der Videos , habe die Kamera neu und noch nie mit'm Video-Bearbeitungsprogramm gearbeitet , viel Ahnung von Computern hab' ich auch nich' , ...... vielleicht ist mein PC auch einfach zu schlapp dafür ???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4s9kvtEJ-U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBrBXLjVUVE


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ja was soll man da noch sagen, |kopfkrat sind wie immer, Top Köder, hier jetzt super Eigenbau Blinker! #6 
Die Videos sind doch ganz gut. #6

Dieter wo hast du die Folien her?


----------



## diemai (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ west1

Hubert , die gefleckte Folie ist von http://www.hakuma.de , die "chartreuse" und silberne Schuppenfolie auch , die "kupferglitter" und "silberglitter" von http://www.mooreslures.com .

Die orange Folie hat mir mein Freund aus Finnland 'mal geschickt ,..... sonst gibt's bei http://www.luremaking.com noch 'ne Riesen-Auswahl , ...leider sind die Ausschnitte dort immer nur 1 Zoll breit , glaube ich !

Normale Prismen-Folien findet man auch in der Meeresabteilung von Angelläden , aber da ist die Auswahl immer sehr beschränkt !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bassey (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

*Das thema funktioniert nicht mehr richtig!!!*


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Schreib "Blinker Jörg" an, der in einigen Wallerforen registriert ist. Der baut seine Blinker selbst (kosten ~5€ ohne Haken). Ansonsten bei eBay in den Staaten suchen und nach "Spoon" oder evtl. auch "muskie" Ausschau halten. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mega-Trolling-S...93727374QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0
Die hier fliegen auch nicht schlecht:
http://www.face-of-fishing.org/fofs...p487_MANTIKOR-WALLER-MAGNET-SILBER-110-G.html

Die Blinker die man sonst noch kaufen kann und die sich "Wallerblinker" schimpfen, haben allesamt be...scheidene Wurfeigenschaften. Ich hab mit meinem Kumpel alle möglichen Blinker ausprobiert, aber wir fischen ausschließlich die von "Blinker Jörg" oder selbstgebaute (bzw. umgebaute).


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ christian36

Dieser große 8 1/2" Blinker auf Ebay , ....da hab' ich 'mal die Rohlinge von in einem US-Katalog gesehen , ......die verkaufen dort auch andere , verschiedene Rohlinge ,..... gibt's bei vielen US-Versendern .

Absolute Weitwurf-Granaten sind auch die dreidimensionalen Blinker von http://www.hakuma.de , leider für Welse wohl etwas zu klein !

Empfehlen kann ich auch einige Modelle von http://www.eppinger.net , der "Daredevle" ist in USA sowas wie hierzulande der "EffZett" .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Habe mir gestern 'mal die Zeit genommen , ...........ist aber mit englischen Untertiteln , da ich ja so ein internationales Publikum besser erreichen kann , ..........Fragen und Kritik können hier gerne gepostet werden !

http://www,youtube.com/watch?v=ekFIStco5x0

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern 'mal die Zeit genommen , ...........ist aber mit englischen Untertiteln , da ich ja so ein internationales Publikum besser erreichen kann , ..........Fragen und Kritik können hier gerne gepostet werden !
> 
> http://www,youtube.com/watch?v=ekFIStco5x0
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Tolle Infos, nur der Link funktioniert nicht. Habe den Link mal korregiert:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekFIStco5x0


----------



## west1 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Tolle Infos, nur der Link funktioniert nicht. Habe den Link mal korregiert:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekFIStco5x0



Leider funktioniert deiner auch nicht, hier mal ein neuer versuch.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekFIStco5x0


----------



## diemai (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Tut mir leid , das ich den Link falsch eingetippt habe , .......aber das direkte Verlinken über Registerkarten funktioniert bei mir oft nicht , der PC kackt dann ab und muß neu hochgefahren werden !

@ west1 

Vielen Dank für die Richtigstellung , Hubert#6 !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h

PS : Hier auch noch 'mal richtig :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekFIStco5x0


----------



## diemai (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Habe hier noch 'mal ein kleines Video gemacht , welches den Lauf meiner "DinnerBell"-Blinker in der Badewanne zeigt !

Leider kommt der Sound , den die Metallperlen machen , wenn sie in den hinteren Knick des Köders schlagen , in Video nicht so gut 'rüber .

Bei 1:06 bis 1:16 kann man es jedoch noch 'raushören , ........liegt wohl an mangelnder Sensibilität des Mikro's ,....... neben der Wanne stehend hört man es viel lauter !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh9bimGlgXk

Hoffe , das ich den Link dieses Mal richtig getippt habe:q !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo , Bastler-Gemeinde , 

Hier meine letzten Blinker-Eigenbauten namens "Creature Spoon" , 73mm lang , gebaut aus 1,5mm V2A-Blech und 2,0mm Kupfer-Blech .

Hatte auf dieses Modell , allerdings in der kleinsten Größe 63mm , letztens n`knapp 40er Barsch dran , der leider vorm Kescher ausgestiegen ist#q , ......der ca. 15ner , der zwei Würfe später auch darauf biß , konnte mich da auch nicht wirklich beruhigen#c !

Egal ,..... ich dachte mir damals , das ich dieses Blinker-Modell gerne noch ein wenig größer haben würde , damit ich noch etwas weiter werfen kann , .....aber trotzdem der Blinker noch klein genug für Barsche bleibt !

So habe ich dann die kleinste Anreiß-Schablone 63mm einfach auf'm Fotokopierer auf 116% vergrößert und nach der nun um 10mm längeren Fotokopie 'ne neue Schablone angefertigt , indem ich sie auf das 1,5mm Aluminium-Schablonenblech geklebt habe(womit ich dann wiederum die Blinker auf'm Blech anreiße) .

Auf die beiden größten Modelle(siehe Schablonen) habe ich noch nix gefangen , habe die entsprechenden Blinker bisjetzt auch wenig gefischt , .......vielleicht ist deren Aktion ja etwas zu lebendig für Hecht ?

Die "Creature Spoons" brechen bei Beschleunigung intensiv zu den Seiten aus , man sollte sie auch öfter 'mal durchsacken lassen , damit sie auf Tiefe bleiben , ....sie flattern dann hinab und drehen sich dabei auch 'mal um die eigene Achse .

Forellen scheinen diese Blinker auch zu mögen ,.... ein Köder-Bastler aus Colorado/USA , mit dem ich vor Monaten einige Eigenbau-Blinker getauscht hatte , hat auf das 63mm Modell seine PB Regenbogen-Forelle von 58cm gefangen .

Das schwerere Kupferblech-Modell ist , wie man in der Seitenansicht sehen kann , etwas stärker gekrümmt als das leichtere Stahl-Modell , .........aus Erfahrung weiß ich , das dickblechigere Modelle gleicher Größe oft stärker gekrümmt sein müssen , um noch die gleiche Aktion zu erreichen , da ja mehr Masse bewegt werden muß !

Die Stahl-Blinker sind mit 'ner Lötlampe auf Rotglut angelassen worden , so haben sie ihre dunkle Farbe erhalten , ....die rostfreien Eigenschaften des betreffenden V2A-Bleches gehen dadurch nicht verloren !

Auch die Kupfer-Blinker werden nach einiger Zeit dunkel anlaufen , da sie keinen Schutzlack haben .

Ich setze z.Z. voll auf dunklere Blinker , ....erstens gibt's sowas kaum im Laden und zweitens sind meine Lieblings-Gewässer seit einigen Jahren immer klarer geworden(warum auch immer????) , .......ich glaube , das Hochglanz-Blinker da klar im Nachteil sind !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Hallo , Bastlergemeinde ,

Mittlererweile hat sich herausgestellt , .......das meine oben gezeigten "Creature Spoons" ganz gut auf Barsch funktionieren(nur die kleinste Version) .

Hier nun ein neues "Blinker"-Experiment , ........habe dieses Teil heute aus einer 15 mm dicken Acryl-Platte herausgearbeitet , das ging mit Fuchsschwanz , 40er Schmirgelscheibe , "Dremel" , Feilen und Schmirgelpapier recht fix (gut 30 min.) , das Zeug läßt sich in etwas so bearbeiten wie Buchenholz .

Die Innenseite ist natürlich auch etwas ausgehöhlt , ist auf den Bildern schlecht zu sehen .

Habe den Köder erst 'mal unbeschwert gelassen , ........mal´sehen , ob er von der Form her überhaupt läuft , .....Zusatzgewichte einzusetzen dürfte ja kein Problem sein . 

In jetzigem Zustand sinkt der "Blinker" ungefähr 30cm/sek ab , dürfte sich daher beim Einholen mehr oder weniger unter der Wasseroberfläche bewegen .

Natürlich kann man den Köder auch bemalen , bekleben oder mit Folie beschichten , ich finde aber diesen halb durchsichtigen Zustand ganz gut , sowas kennen die Fische wohl kaum #c?

Noch klarer würde das Acryl werden , wenn man es richtig fein schmirgelt und zusätzlich poliert(hat jetzt noch sehr viele Bearbeitungsmarken) , ........man hätte dan einen fast transparenten Köder-Korpus , ........ob das die Räuber wohl irritieren würde und sie dann 'reinbeißen#c?

Werde den die Tage 'mal zum Testen mit an's Wasser nehmen !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hei diemai,

schön, dass sich deine Blinker als fängig erwiesen haben!

Die neue Kreation sieht super aus! Klasse Idee. Gefällt mir super, die Rillen (die vermutlich durch das Schmirgeln entstanden sind) geben dem Blinker ein spezielles, aber äußerst attraktives Design. Ich würde die immer so machen, nicht komplett durchsichtig. Wie sollen die Fische den denn sehen :q  Spaß, probier es mal aus, könnte evtl den gewissen reiz für Fische geben !?Halten die Ösen in dem Material?


----------



## west1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> Hier nun ein neues "Blinker"-Experiment , ........habe dieses Teil heute aus einer 15 mm dicken Acryl-Platte herausgearbeitet ,



Sieht gut aus Dieter!#6

Hast du dir schon mal überlegt so ein Ding aus zwei zusammen geklebten Hälften mit eingeklebter Folie zu bauen? |kopfkrat

Hab irgendwo mal einen Wobbler gesehen der auf sone ähnliche Art gebaut wurde, sah ganz gut aus.


----------



## diemai (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ weberei

Die Ösen werden bestimmt halten , ...... hatte zuerst wie in Holz mit 1,5mm vorgebohrt , so ließen sie sich aber nicht eindrehen , so das ich die Bohrungen durch seitliches Drücken kreisend erweitern mußte , ........das Eindrehen war trotz Quersplint durch die Ösen und Zange sehr schwer , ...........habe sie nachher noch 'mal rausgedreht und dann mit Sekundenkleber neu eingedreht . 

Das sind Edelstahlösen , ....welche aus Messing wären garantiert abgerissen !

Werde mit Sicherheit irgendwann noch einige andere Acryl-Köderexperimente starten , .......ich habe noch einige Stücke davon ,..... mir schweben da noch andere Blinkermodelle sowie Swimbaits und auch Wobbler in Compound-Bauweise vor , ....d.h. nur einen Teil aus dem schwereren Acryl zu fertigen und den anderen als Auftriebskörper aus PVC-Hartschaum , ........so könnte ich gerade für Swimbaits sehr präzise Scharniere aus dem Acryl herausfräsen , in die einzelnen Segmente des Köders müsste dann PVC eingesetzt werden , um genug Auftrieb für eine korrekte Schwimmlage zu erzeugen .

Na ja , nur so'ne Ideen|kopfkrat , .....wie immer zuwenig Zeit#c !

Hatte die Acrylplatten schon etliche Jahre 'rumliegen , habe ich 'mal von einem belgischen Köderbauer bekommen und nie 'was damit anzufangen gewußt .

Jetzt habe ich mir da vor'n paar Tagen so aus Bock 'mal 'ne Zwille 'draus gebaut(siehe Fotos) und da habe ich dann erst realisiert , wie gut sich das Material doch bearbeiten und sich u.U. auch für Köder einsetzen läßt .

Hatte so'ne Art "Blinker" schon vor Monaten 'mal aus Speckstein heraus gesägt und geschliffen , das läßt sich noch einfacher bearbeiten und ist auch schwerer vom Gewicht her ,..... der ist mir allerdings beim Vorbohren der Schraubösen-Löcher zerbrochen , ........hatte 'n normalen Bohrer genommen , ......vieleicht geht ja 'n Steinbohrer ,..... aber gibt's die in 1,5mm#c#c#c ????

@ west1

.............Ja , Hubert , habe ich auch schon , ........ich glaube allerdings , das nur Kleben an den recht glatten Flächen nicht so gut hält , ........man müßte noch 'ne zusätzliche Verbindung haben(siehe Zwille|kopfkrat)

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> .............Ja , Hubert , habe ich auch schon , ........ich glaube allerdings , das nur Kleben an den recht glatten Flächen nicht so gut hält , ........man müßte noch 'ne zusätzliche Verbindung haben(siehe Zwille|kopfkrat)



Schrauben müssten nicht mal sein, glaube ich.

Die Teile gut anrauen, an jedem Teil zwei drei konische Taschen einarbeiten (gegenüberliegend) und beim verkleben mit Epox füllen.

Denk mal das müsste auch halten.|kopfkrat

Was willst du jagen?


----------



## weberei (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

wow, tolle Zwille, hast du gut hinbekommen |bigeyes

Du hast wieder Ideen  Aber wie du sagtest, leider fehlt immer die Zeit zum Realisieren  Aber die Idee mit dem Swimbait aus Acryl und PVC klingt echt nicht schlecht, wäre bestimmt was gutes...


----------



## diemai (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ west1

Will gelegentlich nur'n bißchen auf Dosen schießen , Hubert:q !

Werde das dann vieleicht 'mal ausprobieren mit dem verkleben , ........aber wenn dann da Taschen drinnen sind , wird's schwierig mit Folie zwischenlegen , oder ?

@ weberei

Danke schön ,.... habe noch eine zweite kleinere Zwille in Arbeit , .......aber das wäre ja zu viel off topic ! 

Habe obigen Köder-Prototyp heute ausprobiert , er funzt noch nicht so , ......habe die innere Wölbung wohl zu tief gemacht , ....ähnlich eines Eßlöffel-Blinkers dreht er sich schon bei mittlerer Einholgeschwindigkeit auf den Rücken und flattert nur noch auf und ab , ..........werde noch nacharbeiten !

Aber sonst bin ich überzeugt , so funktionstüchtige Köder hinzubekommen ,...... er kam beim Einholen auch nicht so schnell hoch wie ich dachte , die Oberfläche wird er nicht durchbrechen , läßt sich schön langsam einholen , ........ist wohl was für kleinere und flachere Gewässer , ....muß nur noch die Form/Wölbung optimieren .

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> ......aber wenn dann da Taschen drinnen sind , wird's schwierig mit Folie zwischenlegen , oder ?



An den Stellen müsste die Folie halt ein kleines Loch haben.

Einen Wobbler könnte man aus drei Teilen bauen. Das mittlere aus Holz oder PVC in dem die Ösen und eventuell die noch benötigten Gewichte liegen. Die äußeren dann aus Acryl, Lexan usw. 

Mal schauen ob ich irgendwo ein paar Reststücke etwas dickeres Lexan finde.


----------



## diemai (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ west!

..............irgendwo hab' ich von so einem "Sandwich"-Wobbler schon 'mal gelesen ,.......die mittlere Lage aus Hartholz für Stabilität und die äußeren Lagen aus weichem und leichtem Holz für den Auftrieb !

Frag' mich aber nicht , wo........#c#c!

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Die Anleitung zum Bau eines Wobblers in Schichtbauweise (aus alten Obstkisten) findet man auf Barschalarm.....

Gruß

Björn


----------



## diemai (8. April 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo , liebe Bastel-Gemeinde , 


..............habe gestern endlich 'mal 'ne Idee umgesetzt , die mir schon seit einiger Zeit im Kopf herumspukte , ......ein weiterer Blinker-Prototyp , der beim Lauf leichte Klick-geräusche von sich geben soll .

Der erste Badewannentest ist für heute abend nach'er Schicht geplant , .......wünscht mir Glück , das er so funzt , wie ich es mir gedacht habe(dann kann ich nächste Woche noch 'ne Kleiserie auflegen).

Der Blinker ist ca. 62mm lang , ...aus 1,5mm V2A-Blech , ......die drei Messing-Rollen vorne habe ich aus Messing-Rundmaterial 6mm auf meiner Drechselbank gefertigt , ....die Biegekurve ist dem "EffZett" nachempfunden .

Einen Namen hat das Ding auch schon , ....nenne ihn "Pikulator" , nach dem englischen Worten "pike"(Zielfisch Hecht) und "calculator"(weil die drei Messingrollen auf dem Drahtstück vorne mich entfernt an so'n Kinder-Rechner mit den ganzen Perlen daran erinnern) .

              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## aal60 (8. April 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Sieht gut aus diema i:m. Alternativ könnte man den Abakus ins Heck verlegen. Die Ausschläge sind da noch größer.

Bin gespannt auf deinen Einsatzbericht.#6


----------



## diemai (8. April 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



aal60 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus diema i:m. Alternativ könnte man den Abakus ins Heck verlegen. Die Ausschläge sind da noch größer.
> 
> Bin gespannt auf deinen Einsatzbericht.#6


 
Danke schön , .........hatte mir das auch überlegt , ......aber ich habe Zweifel , das der Blinker bei einem so großem Loch im Heck überhaupt noch läuft , ........dort hat das anströmende Wasser ja schließlich am meisten Wirkung , ........will heißen , das dort der Großteil der Bewegungen generiert wird .

Der mittlere Bereich wäre vielleicht noch 'ne Alternative , ........ich habe mir allerdings auch gedacht , das durch die Einhänge-Konstruktion in der großen Bohrung vorne der Blinker eventuell auch lebendiger laufen könnte , besondes wenn man ihn beim Einholen immer kurz durchsacken läßt , .....der vordere Springring würde dann wohl oft 'mal aus der Mitte rutschen und der Blinker daher beim wieder Anziehen etwas zur Seite gezogen werden , bevor sich der Ring dann wieder zentriert .

Oder er würde beim konstanten Einholen immer leicht hin und her rutschen , eventuell sogar auch durch die Verschiebung der Messinggewichte , ...was dann eventuell in intensivere Ausschläge resultieren würde , ....na ja , warten wir 'mal den Test ab !

Vielen Dank übrigens für "Abakus" , diese Bezeichnung war mir glatt entfallen#c:m! 

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Downbeat (8. April 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Bin ebenfalls sehr gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz. Die Idee sieht wirklich genial aus und die technische Ausführung ist ja schon fast serienreif.


----------



## diemai (9. April 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls sehr gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz. Die Idee sieht wirklich genial aus und die technische Ausführung ist ja schon fast serienreif.


 
...........hihihi :m, ....einige Blinkermodelle baue ich auch in (Klein)Serie , ........halt nur alles von Hand , .....ohne Stanze oder Presse .

Der erste Badewannentest verlief vielversprechend , obwohl ich mit dem generierten Geräusch nicht so zufrieden bin , ......es ist sehr leise , aber noch hörbar(für die Fische aber wohl allemal wahrzunehmen) .

Der Blinker schwingt mit dem Hinterteil wirklich sehr weit seitlich aus , .......das liegt bestimmt an der Art der "gleitenden" Schnurbefestigung , u. U. auch etwas an den Messingtrommeln vorne , die das Gewicht ständig verlagern ?

Er läuft jedenfalls sehr agil , auf den "Rücken" drehen tut er sich nur bei einem sehr schnellen Jerk , fällt dann aber gleich "in die Spur zurück" ,  ich bin mit dem Lauf mehr als 100%ig zufrieden :q#6.

Jetzt gilt es , noch etwas weiter zu experimentieren , ......werde nächste Woche noch einige weitere "Pikulators" auflegen , wohl auch ein etwas größeres Modell , ......des Weiteren werde ich 'mal ein,-und zweiteilige und etwas größere Messinggewichte vorne ausprobieren , ...vielleicht kitzelt das ja noch etwas mehr Sound 'raus !

Irgendwann gibt's dann wohl auch wieder'n Video , das den Lauf demonstriert .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (16. April 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hier 'mal das Video zu obigem neuen Blinkermodell "Pikulator" , ...........leider kann man im Video das klickende Geräusch nicht hören , .........an der Badewanne stehend aber schon sehr deutlich , ...........und die Fische nehmen es wohl sogar noch besser wahr .

Die kleineren Modelle laufen agiler als die Größeren , ....letztere klicken jedoch lauter , da die eingesetzten Messing-Gewichte eine größere Masse haben und sich daher mit mehr Wucht bewegen und gegen die Bohrungswandungen schlagen .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ8cETkpMaE


                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (16. April 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Dieter deine Pikulatoren sehen gut aus und laufen gut! #6

So außergewöhnliche Ausführungen sind wir ja mittlerweile von dir gewöhnt, bin schon auf den nächsten (Mehrteiler) gespannt. 

Von deinem Dinner Bell hab ich übrigens letzten Herbst zwei nachgebaut und einen auch gleich versenkt.


----------



## diemai (16. April 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter deine Pikulatoren sehen gut aus und laufen gut! #6
> 
> So außergewöhnliche Ausführungen sind wir ja mittlerweile von dir gewöhnt, bin schon auf den nächsten (Mehrteiler) gespannt.
> 
> Von deinem Dinner Bell hab ich übrigens letzten Herbst zwei nachgebaut und einen auch gleich versenkt.


 
Danke , Hubert , .....beim Blinkerbau darf man sich nicht mit nur läppischen zwei Stück abgeben , .......'n paar mehr sollten's schon sein , ........von wegen der erhöhten Abriss-Gefahr#c!

Habe auch letztens fünf oder sechs neue "DinnerBell"-Rohlinge fertig ausgeschnitten und in die äußere Form gebracht , .....sind aber noch nicht gebogen , ........momentan restauriere ich gerade einige US-Blinker , dir ich auf Ebay ersteigert habe .

Der Mehrteiler in Planung wird im Prinzip so wie der mehrteilige Blinker in einem meiner früheren Videos...... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K22X4gIHr4

........nur das nur das große Vorderteil aus Blech ist , ...die vier hinteren Segmente aus PVC .

Ich verspreche mir davon eine einfachere Fertigung und auch die Möglichkeit einer Verkleinerung des Köders um ca. 25% bis 30 % , .......die Schwimmeigenschaften dürften wohl ähnlich bleiben , hoffe ich , ......eventuell noch mit Bebleiung in den hinteren Segmenten(Aufsteigen tut dieser Köder im Video sowieso recht schnell , habe ihn schon einige wenige Male eingesetzt) ?

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (17. April 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> Danke , Hubert , .....beim Blinkerbau darf man sich nicht mit nur läppischen zwei Stück abgeben , .......'n paar mehr sollten's schon sein , ........von wegen der erhöhten Abriss-Gefahr#c!


Dieter, Blinker hab ich nur wenige, dafür massenweise Spinner. 
Bei Hängergefahr oder an neuen Strecken kommt erstmal ein Spinner an die Schnur, da macht es mir auch nix aus an einem Tag mal mehrere hängen zu lassen. #c 



> Der Mehrteiler in Planung wird im Prinzip so wie der mehrteilige Blinker in einem meiner früheren Videos......


 Das Teil läuft schön, wie lasst er sich werfen?



> ........nur das nur das große Vorderteil aus Blech ist , ...die vier hinteren Segmente aus PVC .


Wenn du Nepo PVC meinst wie willst du die Teile dann verbinden, mit Splittringen oder durchgehender Draht durch die einzelnen Teile?
Durchgehend wäre wohl stabiler wenn am hinteren Drilling ein Fisch hängt, aber das weist du ja selber.
Lexanteile in einer Hartholzform gebogen wäre noch ne Möglichkeit für den Köderheimwerker. So ne Form wäre schnell gebaut.
Bin auf jeden Fall schon aufs Endergebniss gespannt.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo Dieter,

nun hier weiter...
Die Ergebnisse von Deinem Vorschlag:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3370539#post3370539


Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> nun hier weiter...
> Die Ergebnisse von Deinem Vorschlag:
> ...


 

.............die sehen ja 'mal richtig akkurat gearbeitet aus , ....besser wie meine#6 #6#6!

Blechstärke sieht mir nach 1,0mm aus , oder ?

Für tieferes Wasser nehme ich gerne 1,5mm Blech , .......Kupfer ist am schwersten !

Ich montiere allerdings Messingperlen aus'm Spinnerbau auf dem hinteren Drahtstück(6,0mm massiv und 4,0mm hohl) , ....ersten verbessert das die Wurfweite und zweitens generiert die größere Perle noch ein leichtes "Klick"-Geräusch beim Lauf .

 Vielen Dank für's Posten , ....echt saubere Arbeit.......

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo Dieter,

ja es ist 1 mm V4 Blech, das auf einer Seite bereits eine Struktur hat.

Aus dem gleichen Blech fertige ich meine "normalen" Blinker.
Die haben fertig 8 Gramm, die nach Deinem Muster haben 10,7 Gramm.
Die Gewässertiefe für die ich die Blinker verwende ist an den tiefsten Stellen nur 2,5 Meter.
Vom Gewicht passt alles bestens.
Da ich keine Messingperlen hatte, habe ich Glasperlen verwendet.
Die klappern auch ein wenig.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Schoenwald

..............dann ist ja alles bestens , ........hab' letztens im "Besenstiel"-Thread gesehen , das mein "DinnerBell"-Design auch in Mecklenburg seine Freunde gefunden hat , ........soetwas freut mich natürlich sehr , ..........viel Erfolg damit #6!

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> ......viel Erfolg damit #6!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



.... genau darauf kommt es an.

Vorerst habe ich 5 Stück gemacht, nach dem Herbst werde ich sehen, ob das Modell zu meinen (4) Favoriten für Hecht  kommt.
Einer der Favoriten ist der Mepps Gr. 5. 
Die ganze Zeit wollte ich schon den Mepps 5 nachbauen. Da mir aber nichts einfällt was ich verbessern könnte, kaufe ich  die originalen Mepps.

Eine allgemeine Bemerkung zu den Blinker-Beiträgen:
Danke, dass Du mit Deinen Vorschlägen, Bildern und Videos Leben in das Thema gebracht hast.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Hannes94 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Schoenwald
> 
> ..............dann ist ja alles bestens , ........hab' letztens im "Besenstiel"-Thread gesehen , das mein "DinnerBell"-Design auch in Mecklenburg seine Freunde gefunden hat , ........soetwas freut mich natürlich sehr , ..........viel Erfolg damit #6!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Hey Diemai
 Genau so schaut es aus , meine etwas breiteren Varianten scheinen den Hechten echt zu gefallen. Mal sehen ob etwas schlankere Modelle auch auf Meerforelle funktionieren. 

Eventuell könntest du ja mal die original Schablone posten?

Übrigens sind die Bilder schon gemacht ich suche nur noch das USB Kabel


----------



## diemai (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Hey Diemai
> Genau so schaut es aus , meine etwas breiteren Varianten scheinen den Hechten echt zu gefallen. Mal sehen ob etwas schlankere Modelle auch auf Meerforelle funktionieren.
> 
> Eventuell könntest du ja mal die original Schablone posten?
> ...


 
...........die Originalschablone findest du hier :

http://buse.alfahosting.org/V1/inde...c=view&id=3073&catid=29&limit=6&limitstart=72


..............oder als Thumbnail hier .

Bin sehr gespannt auf deine breitere Version , ..........habe auch 'mal eine schlanke , längliche Version gebaut , .....der lief' er in einen mehr wellenförmigen(von oben gesehen) Bewegung , .....fand ich für Hecht und Barsch nicht sehr attraktiv , ....aber auf MeFo's |kopfkrat#c:m?????

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo Dieter,

wenn schon mit Formveränderungen probiert wird, was hällst Du davon, wenn ich die Bohrung und die Aussparrung 5 mm weiter nach hinten setze?
Die Biegelinie natürlich auch.

Einfach machen und testen oder hast Du das Experiment bereits gemacht?

Viele Grüße
Theodor


----------



## diemai (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> wenn schon mit Formveränderungen probiert wird, was hällst Du davon, wenn ich die Bohrung und die Aussparrung 5 mm weiter nach hinten setze?
> Die Biegelinie natürlich auch.
> ...


 
.............habe ich nicht , Theodor , ......habe nur den bereits erwähnten schlankeren Prototyp gebaut und obige Schablone auf'm Fotokopierer proportional vergrößert , ......die größeren Blinker aus dickerem Blech und mit größeren Metallperlen liefen aber sehr träge und bei weitem nicht so agil wie das kleinere Erfolgsmodell , wohl wegen dem höheren Gewicht , .......die Wurfeigenschaften waren auch schlechter .

Bei deinem Vorschlag wird die "Wölbung" größer und tiefer , .....das könnte schon ein noch lebhafteres Laufverhalten ergeben , allerdings kann es dann aber auch leicht passieren , das der Blinker sich schnell umdreht und nur noch flattert(wie ein einfacher Esslöffel-Blinker) , ........man müßte es ausprobieren !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> .............habe ich nicht , Theodor , ......habe nur den bereits erwähnten schlankeren Prototyp gebaut und obige Schablone auf'm Fotokopierer proportional vergrößert , ......die größeren Blinker aus dickerem Blech und mit größeren Metallperlen liefen aber sehr träge und bei weitem nicht so agil wie das kleinere Erfolgsmodell , wohl wegen dem höheren Gewicht , .......die Wurfeigenschaften waren auch schlechter .
> 
> Bei deinem Vorschlag wird die "Wölbung" größer und tiefer , .....das könnte schon ein noch lebhafteres Laufverhalten ergeben , allerdings kann es dann aber auch leicht passieren , das der Blinker sich schnell umdreht und nur noch flattert(wie ein einfacher Esslöffel-Blinker) , ........man müßte es ausprobieren !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Hallo Dieter,

ich habe ein Bild angehängt, die hintere Biegung wird kürzer.
Die "Wölbung" wird kürzer und weniger tief.

Die nächste Woche mache ich ein geändertes Muster und vergleiche beide am Wasser.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Schoenwald

Oh , .......da habe ich dich wohl falsch verstanden , Theodor , ..........5mm nach hinten , .........so wird die Wölbung kürzer und kleiner , ...........kann mir vorstellen , das der Blinker dann ruhiger läuft , .........aber genaue Vorstellungen habe ich nicht .

Habe vor Jahren noch andere Experimente mit nur abgekanteten(nicht mit'm Kugelhammer gewölbt) Blinkern gemacht , kann daher sagen , das es garnicht so einfach ist , diese zum Laufen zu bringen , .........liegt wohl irgendwie an mangelnder Hydrodynamik der geraden Flächen , ..........der "Dinnerbell" ist jedenfalls die Krönung bisher . 

Werde die Dinger heute abend/nacht 'mal posten , hab' jetzt keine Zeit mehr , muß bald zur Schicht .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Hannes94 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Danke das du die Schablone rausgesucht hast 

Das mit der Mefo-Version werde ich im Frühjahr mal testen und Bericht erstatten.

 Hier ist meine Version, zwar nicht so schön aber dafür fängig :m
http://img641.*ih.us/img641/7854/foto0213g.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo Dieter,

"...  nur abgekantet", hat den Vorteil, dass es wenn die Form geschnitten ist, nur diese Arbeit ist und alle gleich werden. 
Das ist bei der Formgebung mit dem Kugelhammer nicht der Fall.

Dass Deine Form durchdacht ist habe ich sofort gesehen und wusste das ich das Model bauen werde. Ich werde nichts breiter oder schmaler machen.

Was ich noch machen will, ist ein kleineres Model für Barsche.
Die Verhältnisse werde ich nicht ändern.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Hannes94

Eine sehr interessante Version #6, ........im Verhältnis zur Länge viel breiter , ..........muß ich auch 'mal ausprobieren , darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen|kopfkrat !

Bei dem weicheren Kupferblech mußtest du die hintere "Y"-Kerbe garnicht so tief ausführen , um die hinteren Klappen hochbiegen zu können , ........und die Metallperlen gleiten ja beim Einholen auch so schön hin,-und her und erzeugen an den Rändern der Kerbe leichte Klick-Geräusche , ..........man kann die Reibspuren auf der Oxidschicht des Bleches deutlich sehen ! 

Vielen Dank für's Posten !

@ Schoenwald

Anbei zwei frühere Modelle von abgekanteten Blinkern , .......gebaut vor über 10 Jahren , ..........von mir "PikeKite" und "Rhombo" getauft !

Die Exemplare mit den vielen Bohrungen sind erste Test-Versionen mit wechselbaren Einhänge-Snaps , .......habe das zuerst so gemacht , weil ich absolut keinen Plan hatte , bei welchen Schnur/Haken-Positionen die Blinker am besten laufen würden , ....und ob überhaupt ???

Es hat sich später aber herausgestellt , das diese Duolock-Snaps sich unter Last an den Bohrungsrändern verkanten und so aufgedrückt werden können , ......eine sehr unsichere Befestigung also .

Ich hatte später dann sowieso die optimale Position für die Schnur,-und Hakenbefestigung gefunden , so das ich dann nur noch die oberen Versionen mit festen Ösen gebaut habe .

Habe die Blinker damals über zwei, drei Jahre gelegentlich gefischt(besonders den "PikeKite" auf dem 1. Bild) , ....Fänge darauf gab es aber meiner Erinnerung nach nicht , ...nur ein Riesenzander verfolgte einmal einen "PikeKite" , drehte aber ab , als er mich auf dem Bootssteg stehen sah !

Die Blinker steigen wegen der zurückgesetzten Schnuröse SEHR schnell hoch(anderen Einhängepositionen bringen weniger oder keine Aktion) , .........außerdem wirft sich der "PikeKite" total beschissen , flattert hin-und her , stellt sich quer und fliegt auch gerne mal total abweichend zur Zielrichtung hinaus , außerdem verhängt der Haken sich gerne 'mal im Vorfach .

Die Aktion ist , ...nomen est omen , ähnlich eines Kinderdrachens , .......er hängt beim Einholen ca. 45° aufrecht an der Schnur und bewegt sich leicht um die Längsachse wedelnd in Richtung Oberfläche , man muß ihn oft durchsacken lassen , um einigermaßen Tiefe zu halten , .........beim Wiederanziehen schießt er dann jedoch unvorhersehbar zu den Seiten weg bevor er dann wieder auf geraden Kurs fällt .

"Rhombo"(Grundform ist ein Rhombus) wobbelt oder flattert nicht beim Einholen , ......er kippt nur von einer Seite auf die andere , durch seine Querbiegungen geleitet kommt er dabei auf einem wellenförmigen Kurs(von oben gesehen) herein , ........er steigt aber noch viel schneller auf als "PikeKite , ..........bei einem Wurf(max.Wurfweite , 5 Meter tiefer Grund) durchbricht er SPÄTESTENS nach knapp der halben Einholstrecke die Oberfläche , wenn man ihn vorher nicht hat wieder absinken lassen .

Ich habe einige Exemplare , auch in verschiedenen Größen , gebaut , ......betrachte diese heute aber nicht als vollwertige Köder , ...vielmehr als Vorstufen zum "DinnerBell" , ....mit dem es mir ja schließlich doch noch gelungen ist , einen gut laufenden und fängigen abgekanteten Blinker zu konstruieren(obwohl dieser auch nicht 100% perfekt ist wegen dem sich gelegentlich verhängendem Drilling) .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Hannes94 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Super Beschreibung Dieter, falls ich dich so nennen darf |kopfkrat
. Das Problem mit dem Drilling hatte ich noch nie bei meinen DinnerBell's, liegt vieleicht dran weil meine etwas breiter gebaut sind.
Eventuell könnte man ja auch  einen normalen Blinker a 'la Effzett ausdengeln, wo man die Metallkugel im hinteren drittel des Blinkers befestigt?

Hier ist übrigens noch 'n Blinker den ich letztens auf die schnelle gebaut habe.http://img220.*ih.us/img220/8282/foto0216q.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/2104/foto0215k.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Ich hoffe euch gefällt er


----------



## diemai (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Super Beschreibung Dieter, falls ich dich so nennen darf |kopfkrat
> . Das Problem mit dem Drilling hatte ich noch nie bei meinen DinnerBell's, liegt vieleicht dran weil meine etwas breiter gebaut sind.
> Eventuell könnte man ja auch einen normalen Blinker a 'la Effzett ausdengeln, wo man die Metallkugel im hinteren drittel des Blinkers befestigt?
> 
> ...


 

Hannes , der sieht echt super aus , auch die Bemalung , ..........so'nen ähnlichen Versuchs-Blinker habe ich auch 'mal gebaut , ......allerdings ging die Drahtachse schon am vorderen Rand durch eine kleine 90° abgebogene Lasche , ....ähnlich wie beim Blatt eines "Mörrum"-Bleikopfspinners .

Dieses schlankere Modell wird nicht so doll wobbeln wie der "original" DinnerBell , dafür läuft er bestimmt auf einem mehr "S"-förmigen Kurs .

Das Problem , das sich der Drilling in dem "D"-förmigen Anschlag des Drahtsystems des "DinnerBell" verhängt , tritt meisten nur dann auf , wenn man den Köder bis auf den Grund durchsacken läßt , ........der Drilling legt sich dann mit den Spitzen nach hinten weisend(entgegen der Zugrichtung) in die Wölbung des Blinkers ,.... dabei kommt es vor , das eine Hakenspitze in das "D" hineinrutscht . 

Allerdings produziert der Blinker dadurch auch weniger Hänger am Grund als herkömmliche Eisen , .........und es kommt ja auch nicht bei jedem Wurf vor , .....ich schätze , nur so bei jedem Zehnten , ......damit kann ich aber leben , da der Blinker ja so fängig ist !

Ein "EffZett"-mäßiger Blinker mit einer montierten Perle wird wohl bestimmt nicht so viel Geräusche produzieren , da er ja keinen Knick hat , in den eine Perle hineinschlagen kann , .........es sei denn , man sägt einen Schlitz hinein oder plaziert eine Bohrung , über deren Ränder die Metallperle gleiten kann , ........habe mir da schon Gedanken gemacht , allerdings noch nix ausprobiert .

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo Hannes,

Du hast die Blinker hinten offen, hat das einen bestimmten Grund?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Mepps Spinner Gr. 5 nachbauen?

Nun habe ich es doch gemacht.

Die Blätter hatte ich schon lange sie waren leider zu dick (1 mm), beim testen stellte ich fest, dass der Spinner nicht funktioniert.
Heute habe ich sie auf die Originaldicke abgefräst.
Die Fräsbahnen ergeben ein Muster, was mir recht ist.

Der Körper?
- Drehen,
- eine fertiges Blei verwenden oder
- eine Form machen?

Dann habe ich mich für eine Form entschieden.
Ich habe noch Zinn das nicht ganz rein ist. 

Nach dem die Form gefräst war habe ich sie mit Styropor ausgeschäumt um der Maße zu überprüfen. 
Beim Körper habe ich keine Bohrung vorgesehen, sondern den Draht (Achse) mit eingegossen.

Bild 1 Die Körperform beim Zwischentest,
Bild 2 sind die Zutaten und
Bild 3 der fertige Spinner.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Downbeat (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Schönes Ding, auch mit dem Muster
Das einzige was mich skeptisch macht ist die vergossene Achse, aber ich glaub das ist einfach nur Gewohnheit.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

wenn ich eure spinner so seh und dann mein erstlingswerk anguck bin ich irgendwie LEICHT deprimiert. des einzige was mein spinner kann ist sich drehen.
gut aussehen tut er jedenfalls nicht.
muss wohl noch üben.
grüße und petri mit den spinnern
braisedbeef


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hey,

Alles zum Eigenbau von Spinnern bitte hier hinein: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=217414 

Damit der Spinnerthread nicht unter geht!

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, auch mit dem Muster
> Das einzige was mich skeptisch macht ist die vergossene Achse, aber ich glaub das ist einfach nur Gewohnheit.



Hallo,

das Spezifische Gewicht von Zinn ist etwas niedriger als bei Messing.
Das kann man jedoch mit einem entsprechenden Bleianteil genau hintrimmen. 
In der Form des Körpers habe ich mich genau an das Original gehalten, warum?
Die Mepps Spinner sind gut und mit ist keine bessere Form eingefallen.

Den Körper so zu gießen, damit ein Loch in der Mitte ist, wäre weniger Arbeit gewesen. Bei der Herstellung der Form wäre die Ausfräsung zum einlegen der Öse entfallen.

Auch wenn die Achse nicht vergossen ist, dreht sie sich nicht, ABU macht am Körper sogar seitlich eine Einfräsung, damt sich der Körper "nicht" drehen kann.

Eine weitere Überlegung: vergossen ist die Achse genau mittig zum Körper, wenn der Körper gebohrt ist ist die Achse aus der Mitte, weil sie durch den hochgehenden Draht auf die Seite gedrückt wird.
Nur als Überlegung, an der Funktion macht das bestimmt nicht aus.

Muster, woher?
Abfallblech aus Spülbecken.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo Dieter,

ich habe 4 Variationen zum testen vorbereitet.
Siehe Bild.

Nr. 1 nach Deiner Vorlager,
Nr. 2 hintere Biegung 5 mm kürzer,
Nr. 3 hintere Biegung 5 mm kürzer und die Einhängung vom Drilling hinten,
Nr. 4 hintere Biegung kürzer und die Einhängung vom Drilling hinten.
       Die Größe ist 70% vom Original.

Jetzt gehe ich vergleichen, das Ergebnis folgt.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo Dieter,

die Testergebnisse:
Nr. 1 nach Deiner Vorlage, läuft am lebendigsten.
Nr. 2 hintere Biegung 5 mm kürzer, der Lauf hat mir und auch 
       meinem Freund am besten gefallen.
Nr. 3 hintere Biegung 5 mm kürzer und die Einhängung vom Drilling hinten.
       Er entspricht  im Verhalten Nr.2.
Nr. 4 hintere Biegung kürzer und die Einhängung vom Drilling hinten.
       Läuft auch sehr gut, das müsste ein guter Barschblinker werden.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Schoenwald


................das ist ja echt irre , was du da an "DinnerBell"-Versionen gezaubert hast , .......absolute erste Sahne#6#6#6 !

Deine Nr.2 sieht breiter aus wie das Original-Modell Nr.1 , .........ich nehme an , das du die Seiten einfach unter derem Winkel verlängert hast und das Heck verkürzt , so das der Blinker unten breiter geworden ist ?

Die Nr. 3 und Nr. 4 sind ja absolut clevere Lösungen , ..........mir wäre das so nicht eingefallen , .......frage mich allerdings , wie du das kleine Stückchen der breiteren "Heckflosse" mit der Bohrung drin ÜBER die Mittellinie hinweg abgekantet hast , .........hast du zum Biegen im Schraubstock Hilfsleisten benutzt ?

Kannst du 'ne Schablone mit dieser neuen Linienführung einstellen , ........deine Version kommt ja einem herkömmlichen Blinker viel näher , .....würde ich auch gerne 'mal ausprobieren ?

Echt tolle Weiterentwicklungen , Hut ab , ....Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Schoenwald
> 
> 
> ................das ist ja echt irre , was du da an "DinnerBell"-Versionen gezaubert hast , .......absolute erste Sahne#6#6#6 !
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

bei der Nr. 2 habe ich die Biegekante, die beiden Bohrungen und den Ausschnitt parallel um 5 mm nach hinten verschoben.
Mehr habe ich nicht gemacht. Die Außenmaße habe ich nicht verändert.

Warum habe ich die Lösung Nr. 3 und 4 gemacht?
Ich wollte eine echten Vergleich haben, zu meinen "normalen" Blinkern, deshalb sollte der Drilling auch so sitzen.
Nur das war das Motiv, nach dem testen war das nicht mehr das einzige Motiv, sie laufen sehr gut.
Die hintere Bohrung habe ich erst nach dem Biegen gebohrt.

Das Abkanten mache ich mit einem alten Guß-Schraubstock, bei dem ich die Backen mit der Flachschleifmaschine glatt geschliffen habe.
Für die Biegungen verwende ich einen normalen Hammer und ein Stück Hartholz, Bei der kurzen Biegung ein Stück Alu.

Schablonen? 
Ich zeichne die Konturen, drucke sie und klebe den Ausdruck mit doppelt klebendem Klebeband auf das Blech.
Danach säge ich mit der normalen Hand-Säge die Konturen aus und feile sie nach. Nach dem auch die Biegungen gemacht sind ziehe ich das Papier mit dem Klebeband ab.
Manchmal fräse ich auch die Konturen.

Wenn Du mir eine PM mit Deiner Mailadresse schickst,  kann ich Dir einen PDF-Ausdruck schicken (mit mehreren Konturen),
den kannst Du drucken und auf das Blech kleben.
Ich freue mich wenn ich Dir für Deine Idee einen Gefallen tun kann.

Noch ein paar Worte zum Klebeband: das normale Teppich-Klebeband hat den Nachteil, dass man die Klebereste mit Lösungsmittel oder Benzin wegmachen muss.
Für meine Arbeiten verwende ich nur noch Klebenband mit dem Auftruck: "Abziebar", das ist teuerer aber eine saubere Sache, 
- abziehen - das war es.

Bei dem Test gestern habe ich auch die Mepps Gr. 5 Nachbauten getestet, Ergebnis: nur Gewinner.
Keine "carton rouge" wie beim Fauen- Fussball gestern Abend.

Viele Grüße 
Theodor


----------



## diemai (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Schoenwald

..............vielen Dank für die Info , Theodor , ........ich fertige meine Rohlinge etwas anders :

Ich mache zuerst eine Skizze ,.......... wenn sie mir gefällt , fotokopiere ich diese(ggfs. auch mit Größenveränderung) und schneide dann die Umrisse aus , .......klebe dann den Papierausschnitt auf ein Stück Alu-Blech 1,5mm und arbeite dann mit Blechschere und Schlüsselfeilen die Kontur aus , ........so habe ich dann eine Anreißschablone , die ich dann auf das zu verwendende Blech drücke und mit einer Reißnadel umfahre .

Dann wird der Rohling ausgeschnitten , entweder mit einer Handsäge oder Hebelblechschere , .......auf der Arbeit während der Pause kann ich den Rohling am Schleifbock dann auf Anriß schleifen , .......mit einer feinen Segmentschmirgelscheibe wird dann geglättet und entgratet .

Beim "DinnerBell" muß man natürlich auch mehr mit Säge und Feilen arbeiten , .....bei "normalen Blinkern ist der Aufwand geringer(allerdings kommt hier ja das Treiben mit'm Kugelhammer hinzu) .

Biegelinien zeichne ich dann freihänding mit'm Filzschreiber an .

Zu deinen tollen Spinnern wollte ich auch 'noch 'was sagen , ........werde die Tage , wenn ich Zeit habe ,  'mal einige von meinen posten , ....werde das auf Björn's Anraten aber im Spinnerbau-Thread machen .

Werde dir meine Mail-Adresse schicken , ...vielen Dank für deine Mühe !

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Schoenwald
> 
> ..............vielen Dank für die Info , Theodor , ........ich fertige meine Rohlinge etwas anders :
> 
> ...



... die Ausdrucke sind gesendet. 
Probiere einmal das Aufkleben (zum testen geht es auch mit Kontaktkleber), Du wirst sehen, dass es Vorteile hat.
Es ist alles schon angerissen und es wird nichts verkratzt.
Nur noch körnen, bohren, schneiden und nachfeilen.
Das Papier ziehe ich erst vor dem Entgraten ab.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## FoREllE 97 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

hab gerad voll lust auf köder machen bekommen geh ma innen keller


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



FoREllE 97 schrieb:


> hab gerad voll lust auf köder machen bekommen geh ma innen keller



... und Du bist im Keller?
... mich hat der "Dinner-Bell" gerufen, dann bin ich 5 km durch den Wald geradelt und bei einem sehr guten Griechischen-Restaurant gelandet.

Ein Tipp damit Du schneller aus dem Keller kommst:

Der Arbeitsaufwand ist geringer, wenn man die einzelnen Formen nestet. Ein Sägeschnitt ist dann immer für zwei Teile.
Siehe Bild.

Ein großer Vorteil den die Konstruktion von Dieter hat ist: alle Blinker werden gleich, wenn man exakt arbeitet.
Das ist bei Formen, die mit dem Kugelhammer bearbeitet werden müssen, nicht der Fall.

Gruß Theodor


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

war vorher au schon im keller köder bauen - hab versucht mit 'ner cd und ner form wie auf der seite:  http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=1097.html
beschrieben. hat zwar nicht ganz geklappt birgt aber aussicht auf erfolg.
und dann hab ich an einem zweiteiligen oberflächenköder in neonpink weitergearbeitet.
vg und viel spass
braisedbeef


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



FoREllE 97 schrieb:


> hab gerad voll lust auf köder machen bekommen geh ma innen keller



"... voll Lust auf Köder machen ..." habe ich ein paar Blinker gemacht.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Schoenwald

................sehr saubere Arbeit ist das wieder , Theodor #6#6#6, ......sieht aber nicht nach Kugelhammer aus ,...... eher nach 'ner Biegevorrichtung , .........hast du dafür deine NC-Fräse angeschmissen ?

Die Form hat auch 'was , ......gefällt mir sehr , .....sind bestimmt auch wieder aus deinem 1,0mm Riffelblech , oder ?

Wie lang sind sie ?

Bin noch nicht dazu kommen , deine DinnerBell-Versionen zu bauen , ........mache z. Zt. noch in Holz ,....ehrlich gesagt ist's mir zur Zeit auch zu warm für schweißtreibende Metallbearbeitung von Hand#c:q !


                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Schoenwald
> 
> ................sehr saubere Arbeit ist das wieder , Theodor #6#6#6, ......sieht aber nicht nach Kugelhammer aus ,...... eher nach 'ner Biegevorrichtung , .........hast du dafür deine NC-Fräse angeschmissen ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

die Antworten zu Deinen Fragen,

Biegevorrichtung?
Ja, die Blinker wurden mit einer Biegevorrichtung geformt.

CNC-Maschine benutzt?
Nein, die hatte ich zu der Zeit als ich das Prägewerkzeug gemacht habe noch nicht. Die Form ist komplett "von Hand" gemacht, ich habe nur Säge, Feilen und Schmirgelleine benutzt.

Die Länge und Dicke?
Länge 47 mm, Dicke 1 mm.
Das Blech ist Abfall, von Geschirrspülbecken, die haben das abgebildete Muster.

DinnerBell-Versionen?
Da wollte ich Dich schon fragen, ob Du schon Ergebnisse hast.

Beim erneuten testen, wollte ein Freund wissen, wie die DinnerBell (Deine normale Form) laufen, wenn der Draht mit den Perlen und dem Drilling außen angebracht wird.
Ich habe ihm den Gefallen getan, Ergebnis: der Blinker läuft überhaupt nicht mehr.

Die CNC_Maschine kommt morgen zum Einsatz.
Mein Freund hat sich beschwert, dass er für 4 Stück 0,5 Gramm Bleie 3 Euronen zahlen durfte.
Das CNC-Programm ist fertig, morgen fräse ich ihm (für mich auch) eine Form, da fallen 5 Stück bei einem Guss heraus.

Viele Grüße
Theodor


----------



## diemai (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Schoenwald

.............danke für die Info , Theodor , .......jetzt im Sommer habe ich irgendwie nicht soooooo viel Ambitionen zum Basteln , .......schnitze nur ständig Wobbler-Rohlinge so nebenbei ,.....................ausgebleit und angemalt werden sie wohl erst im Winter .

Aber irgendwann werde ich mich auch an die Blinker machen , ........habe auch noch'n anderes ungewöhnliches Modell zum Nachbauen und Ausprobieren auf'fer Pfanne , ....da muß ich aber noch 'ne Produktions-Skizze machen .


Wenn's so weit ist , werde ich mich hier damit melden , .......auf jeden Fall !

 Viel Glück mit den Gußformen , .......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo Dieter,

die Gußform ist fertig, das Gewicht passt ganz genau 0,5 Gramm soll das Blei haben, als 4 Stück 2,0 Gramm hatten, wusste ich, dass alles passend ist. Da ich das CNC-Programm erstellt hatte, habe ich auch eine Form für mich gefräst.
Von einer Form habe ich nur noch drei Blinker, da muss ich den Bestand wieder ergänzen.
Mit Deinem Modell habe ich auch noch eine Version im Kopf die ich zuschneiden, biegen und testen möchte. Wenn das Modell gut wird zeige ich ein Bild.
Danach ist die Blinker- und Spinner-Fertigung vorerst abgeschlossen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> die Gußform ist fertig, das Gewicht passt ganz genau 0,5 Gramm soll das Blei haben, als 4 Stück 2,0 Gramm hatten, wusste ich, dass alles passend ist. Da ich das CNC-Programm erstellt hatte, habe ich auch eine Form für mich gefräst.
> Von einer Form habe ich nur noch drei Blinker, da muss ich den Bestand wieder ergänzen.
> ...


 
..............bin gespannt auf eine weitere Version , ........hoffentlich funzt es ...!

                                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo Dieter,

ich wollte testen, ob es möglich ist den Zuschnitt von Deiner Form zu biegen, ohne dass hinten eingesägt wird.
der Versuch ist gemacht, es geht ist aber nicht zu empfehlen.
Von drei Versuchen liegen jetzt zwei im Abfall, ein Blinker kann man verwenden, er gefällt mir aber nicht.

Wenn der Drilling hinten angehängt werden soll, dann einsägen und biegen, wie ich es bereits vor dem jetzigen Versuch gemacht habe
oder 
in der Mitte einsägen, biegen den Schnitt verlöten und danach das hintere Loch bohren.

Wenn der Drilling nicht hinten angehängt werden soll, ist Dein Vorschlag eine sehr gute Lösung.

Von den vielen Blinkertypen und Spinnertypen, sind bei mir nur noch wenige im Gebrauch.
Bei Spinnern war ich immer mit Mepps am erfolgreichsten, davon verwende ich 4 Größen: 0, 2, 4 und 5.
Bei Blinkern benutze ich schon seit Jahren ein Modell, das ich urspünglich für einen Freund nachgebaut habe. Von den Nachbauten lag jahrelang ein Stück in meiner Kiste, bis ich es einmal benutzte.
Danach nur noch.
Davon habe ich 4 Größen gemacht von denen ich hauptsächlich zwei verwende.
Dein Modell kommt jetzt als "Seiteneinsteiger" dazu.
Leider ist der Fischbestand (bei uns) nicht mehr so, dass man viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hat.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo,

da ich die meisten aus rostfreiem Stahl mache, war das Fräsen der Form nicht einfach, die Fräser mögen V nicht so gerne.
Blieb sägen und nach feilen.
Seit gestern wird das Grundthema "Blinkerbau ganz einfach", für mich wirklich "ganz einfach".
Ein Freund von mir hat die Möglichkeit ein Wasserstrahlmaschine zu benutzen, dh. er schneidet mir meine Blinker, ich muss sie nur noch formen. 
Beim Modell von Dieter sind das drei Knicke.

Gruß

Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo,

Zuschnitt mit Wasserstrahl, das Ergebnis sieht wie im Bild aus. Die Kanten sind schön sauber.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zuschnitt mit Wasserstrahl, das Ergebnis sieht wie im Bild aus. Die Kanten sind schön sauber.
> 
> ...


 
..................spart ja echt 'ne Menge Arbeit , ..........und sieht perfekt aus#6#6 !

Ich könnte mir theoretisch auf'fer Arbeit die Dinger im Paket 'rauserodieren lassen(Drahterodieren) , .......hab' aber kein'n Bock , bei den Kollegen immer hinterherzubetteln , ........da schwitze ich lieber ein bißchen:q!

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> ..................spart ja echt 'ne Menge Arbeit , ..........und sieht perfekt aus#6#6 !
> 
> Ich könnte mir theoretisch auf'fer Arbeit die Dinger im Paket 'rauserodieren lassen(Drahterodieren) , .......hab' aber kein'n Bock , bei den Kollegen immer hinterherzubetteln , ........da schwitze ich lieber ein bißchen:q!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



  ... das kenne ich leider nur zu gut.   

Es ist eine Ausnahme, dass Andreas die Arbeit für mich macht, er hat vor Jahren bei mir CNC gelernt und schätzt es.  Bei Deinen "Dinner Bell" ist der Zuschnitt schnell gemacht, es sind gerade Schitte. Bei den abgebildeten Formen ist es mehr Arbeit und man muss mehr aufpassen. 

Gruß Theodor


----------



## diemai (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ all

Auf Anfrage aus einem Hamburger Thread hier im AB möchte hier 'mal einige meiner früheren Metallköder posten ,........ sind zwar keine Blinker , aber jedenfalls aus Metall !

Es sind Spinnköder speziell für das Angeln auf Rapfen in großen Flüssen ,...... sie lassen sich zur Not aber auch als Zocker/Pilker fischen(daher habe ich einige mit Einzelhaken versehen) .

Die Köder bestehen aus Kupferrohr 12mm Durchmesser , .....die Kleineren aus 8mm Rohr , jeweils 1,0mm Wandstärke .

Messing- , oder V2A-Rohr würde wohl auch gehen , .....bringt wegen seines geringeren Gewichtes aber etwas weniger Wurfweite(und die Dinger fliegen WEIT) .

Die Rohre werden entsprechend der Fotos vorne unter einem spitzen und hinten unter einem stumpfen Winkel abgesägt(Vorsicht beim Einspannen , Kupfer ist weich und quetscht leicht) , die Schnitte werden mit der Feile oder an der Schmirgelscheibe geglättet(Vorsicht , ...heiß , ...in Wasser kühlen) .

Dann mit kleinen Flach,-und Rundfeilen und Dreikantschaber entgraten .

Zum Ankörnen der Springringbohrungen das Rohrende auf ein horizontal eingepanntes Stück Rundmetall(dicker Nagel , Schraubenschaft ohne Gewinde , etc.) stecken , ....so kann sich das Werkstück nicht verformen .

Dann die beiden Löcher ca. 2,5mm bohren , .....der verbleibende Steg zum Rand des Köders sollte nicht zu dünn werden , ...mindestens 1,5 mm , .....sonst könnte das weiche Kupfer unter Last reißen , .........die Bohrungen ebenfalls entgraten . 

Zum Bemalen muß die Oxidschicht mit Schmirgelpapier oder einer Maschinendrahtbürste entfernt , bzw. aufgeraut werden , .......man kann die Köder aber auch mit Reflexfolie bekleben , ........diese sollte aber in schmalen Längsstreifen aufgebracht werden , ....große Folienstücke lösen sich wegen des kleinen Durchmessers des Rohres leicht wieder ab(Memory-Effekt der Folie) .

Die Köder werden direkt nach dem Einschlag in's Wasser zügig eingeholt , natürlich vorzugweise an Stellen , wo die Rapfen am Rauben sind , .......sie hängen dann ca. 45° schwanzlastig an der Oberfläche , wobei die spitze "Nase" des Köders immer etwas herausragt und dabei eine kleine Gischt-Spur sowie Luftbläschen generiert .......das sieht dann ähnlich eines fliehenden Fischleins aus .

Der Rohrköder schwimmt durch die schräge Schnauze immer etwas schräg versetzt zur Einzugsrichtung herein , .......entfernt er sich zu weit von dieser "Zugachse" , ....ändert er die Schwimmrichtung zur anderen Seite der "Zugachse" , .......das ist immer nach einigen Metern der Fall , ........wenn er auf eine Welle trifft , kann er dadurch auch seine Schwimmrichtung ändern .

Daher habe ich auch zwei Wirbel montiert , der Rapfenköder soll so beweglich wie möglich sein(heutzutage würde ich natürlich DuoLock-Snaps nehmen , .....damals gab's die hier noch nicht) !

Als Zocker eingesetzt , kann er entweder vertikal oder auch werfender Weise gejiggt werden , ........dabei hat er aber keinerlei Eigenaktion , .....daher sollte dabei STÄNDIG die Rutenspitze bewegt werden , ........oft 'mal durchsacken lassen und wieder anziehen , ......dann kommt auch etwas "Leben" in das Röhrchen .

Habe auf diese Köder vor über 10 Jahren Jahren(als sie neu gebaut waren) einige Elb-Rapfen bis um die 70cm gefangen , .....gejiggt kann ich mich an einen Durchschnitts-Hecht und einen guten Barsch von knapp 40cm erinnern .


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Barsch Angler (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hi 

Nun wenn ich eure blinker sehe werde ich natürlich ganz neidisch
(is nicht negativ gemeine im sinne von jemanden etwas neiden
sonder ein hohes lob aus meiner sicht)und denke mir fragste mal nach wie sowas geht im moment habe ich an material nicht mehr als ein paar esslöffel,einen dremel ,ne metallsäge feilen und einen schraubstock.da wäre meine frage ob ich aus den sachen überhaubt nen blinker der gut läuft machen kann und wenn nicht wass mir noch fehlt
in diesem Sinne Petri Heil und danke schonmal im Vorraus für die antworten.
LG Niklas


----------



## Schxxnwxld (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Barsch Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Nun wenn ich eure blinker sehe werde ich natürlich ganz neidisch
> (is nicht negativ gemeine im sinne von jemanden etwas neiden
> ...



Hallo Niklas,

der Reihe nach:
- Material, 
  Messing- Kupfer- oder rostfreies Blech (V4).
  Messing oder Kupfer ist besser zu bearbeiten
  als V4 .
  V4 muss nicht nachbehandelt werden, Kupfer oder Messing
  oxidiert (läuft an).
  Blech kannst Du beim Schrotthändler besorgen, 
  wenn Du eine alte  Küchenspüle findest, kannst Du das 
  Blech verwenden es hat bereits eine  Struktur.
  Also beim Essen keine Löffel mehr mitgehen lassen, 
  man kann auch Blech vom Schrotthändler verwenden.

- Werkzeuge,
  Eine Eisensäge, 
  eine Flachfeile 200 mm mit grobem Hieb
  und die gleiche Feile mit feinem Hieb.
- Eine Bohrmaschine mit Bohrern Durchmesser 2, 2.5 
  und 3 mm.  
  Ein Körner nicht zu groß und ein normaler 
  250 Gramm Hammer.
  Ein kleiner Senker um die Bohrungen zu entgraten.
  Ein Kugelhammer und ein Brocken Blei 
  um die Blinker in Form zu bringen.
- Ein Schraustock, dass man die Teile zum bearbeiten 
  einspannen kann.

Sonstige Werkzeuge brauchst Du für Blinker nicht.
Bis auf den Kugelhammer, ist das aufgelistete Werkzeug auch für normale Arbeiten notwendig.


Fröhliche Blinker-Produktion.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo,
noch ein Nachtrag zum Blech: für meine nächsten Blinker habe V-Blech mit Struktur vom Riffelblech-Shop:  www.riffelblech-shop.de, bestellt,  Dicke 0,9 mm und 1,5 mm.  Das Blech ist heute gekommen, es sieht sehr gut aus.  Es gibt dort auch Zuschnitte. 

Gruß Theodor


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> ... hab' noch nicht richtig nach dem Blinker gesucht , melde mich diesbezüglich am WE noch'mal .



Dieter, hab mir heute Abend mal drei so Versuchsobjekte in unterschiedlicher Größe aus 1mm Edelstahlblech gebaut.
Am Wochenende werde ich sie mal Testen, bin gespannt wie die Dinger laufen.


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter, hab mir heute Abend mal drei so Versuchsobjekte in unterschiedlicher Größe aus 1mm Edelstahlblech gebaut.
> Am Wochenende werde ich sie mal Testen, bin gespannt wie die Dinger laufen.


 
Der Untere kommt einem "SuperDuper"(ähnliches Modell) schon sehr nahe , .........berichte 'mal , .......sie sollen glaub'ich langsam geführt werden  ?

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



west1 schrieb:


>



So hab die Dinger gestern und heute mal durchs Wasser gezogen.
Werfen lassen sich alle gut und fliegen auch weit.

Der obere flattert beim absinken und einholen nur leicht hin und her.

Der mittlere macht ordentlich Druck und dreht sich beim schnellen einholen. Auf den gabs heute einen Biss, war vermutlich ein Hecht, den ich gestern schon an dem Platz, allerdings auf Twister gefangen hatte.

Der untere läuft am besten, er flattert beim absinken schön hin und her und dreht sich schon beim langsamen einholen.
Der fing heute beim Jiggen (Faulenzer Technik) den linken Barsch. :q

Zwei Würfe später hab ich ihn abgerissen.  Von der Sorte werde ich mir den Winter noch ein paar bauen.


----------



## bx805 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



west1 schrieb:


> So hab die Dinger gestern und heute mal durchs Wasser gezogen.
> Werfen lassen sich alle gut und fliegen auch weit.
> 
> Der obere flattert beim absinken und einholen nur leicht hin und her.
> ...





wie baust du die dinger? :kdie sehn gut aus


----------



## diemai (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ west1

............Na , Hubert , das ist ja der beste Beweis , das die Dinger funzen , .......der dritte Blinker auf deinem Bild entspricht den Original-Dimensionen auch am ehesten .

Hab' meinen Blinker auch noch nicht gefunden , ....vielleicht brauchst du die Bilder ja auch jetzt nicht mehr ?

Ich glaube , ich werde mich auch 'mal an solche Nachbauten machen , ........kann in meinem neuen Verein ja auch auf Forellen angeln !

Zwei oder drei liegen auch noch irgendwo im Keller , hab' ich vor Jahren 'mal nach Bildern gebaut und glaub'ich nie benutzt , ....sind wohl auch'n Tick zu groß geraten ?

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Upi (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ west1
Könntest du vielleicht ein paar Maße durchgeben?
Wäre nett.


----------



## west1 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ............Na , Hubert , das ist ja der beste Beweis , das die Dinger funzen ,


Dieter jeder Köder, egal wie er läuft fängt irgendwann mal einen Fisch.... :q Hier hatte ich halt das Glück zu wissen in welcher Gegend und Tiefe sich die Barsche gerade aufhalten. Es reichte an dem Platz gerade so, dass ich den Köder so weit raus werfen konnte um auf die richtige tiefe zu kommen. 



bx805 schrieb:


> wie baust du die dinger? :kdie sehn gut aus


Einen Blechstreifen zurecht schneiden, Löcher bohren, biegen, Drilling und Wirbel montieren, fertig. 




Upi schrieb:


> @ west1
> Könntest du vielleicht ein paar Maße durchgeben?
> Wäre nett.



Von dem Köder der am besten lief leider nicht, den hatte ich nur mal schnell ohne groß zu messen aus einen Blechstreifen ausgeschnitten und gebogen und jetzt hängt er in ca. 10m - 12m tiefe irgendwo im Gewässer.
Hab mir aber ein Original bestellt, wenn der hier ist gibts Maße.
Dauert aber wohl noch ein paar Tage (Wochen) bis der hier ist.


----------



## diemai (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter jeder Köder, egal wie er läuft fängt irgendwann mal einen Fisch....
> Hab mir aber ein Original bestellt, wenn der hier ist gibts Maße.
> Dauert aber wohl noch ein paar Tage (Wochen) bis der hier ist.


 

............der eine mehr , der andere weniger:q!

............hast'e in Amiland bestellt ?

                                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> ............hast'e in Amiland bestellt ?
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h


Ja Dieter, für 4,70€ inklusiv Versand.

Hab ja Zeit, ob ich das Teil morgen oder erst in 14 Tagen hab ist mir egal.
Jighaken, Drillinge usw. kauf ich nur noch bei Ebay com.


----------



## diemai (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



west1 schrieb:


> Ja Dieter, für 4,70€ inklusiv Versand.
> 
> Hab ja Zeit, ob ich das Teil morgen oder erst in 14 Tagen hab ist mir egal.
> Jighaken, Drillinge usw. kauf ich nur noch bei Ebay com.


 
.............da kann man ja echt nicht meckern , ....Zollgebühren werden da ja auch noch nicht fällig !

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



west1 schrieb:


> Ja Dieter, für 4,70€ inklusiv Versand.
> 
> Hab ja Zeit, ob ich das Teil morgen oder erst in 14 Tagen hab ist mir egal.
> Jighaken, Drillinge usw. kauf ich nur noch bei Ebay com.


 

...........da kann man ja nicht meckern , .....Zollgebühren werden ja auch noch nicht fällig !

                                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hab jetzt schon hin und her überlegt wo ich die Dinger einstellen soll, bei Wobbler vom Besenstiel und Spinner bauen passt es nicht, hier ja eigentlich auch nicht, aber egal. |kopfkrat#c

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich mir so einen Prototyp von einem Chatterbait gebaut und ihn beim testen mal mit einem Twister bestückt.







Da er gut läuft, ordentlich Radau macht und vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen Hecht oder Barsch fängt hab ich noch ein paar von den Dingern gebaut. Die Blätter sind aus 1mm Edelstahlblech dass ich mit meiner billigen, alten Blechschere gerade noch so schneiden konnte.






Die großen sind 15cm lang, haben einem 6/0 Haken am Rundkopf und die kleineren 12cm lang mit einen 5/0 Haken.






Ein paar weitere etwas kleinere Modelle werde ich den Winter über wohl noch bauen.


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ west1

Hubert , ....wie laufen so'ne Dinger eigentlich und wie werden sie gefischt , ........in USA sind die ja weit verbreitet ?

Ist das Blatt nur an der vorderen Öse am Jigkopf befestigt oder auch noch mit dem Snap an der oberen Hakenöse ?

Ich hab' irgendwo in'ner Angeltasche so'ne Blätter , die mittels Snap durch die Mitte des Blattes hindurch an der Hakeöse des Jigs befestigt werden , ....gefischt hab' ich die Dinger aber noch nicht !

Hatte ich aus Neugier 'mal irgendwo mitbestellt .

                          Gruß , Dieter#h

PS :

'N Chatterbait-Thread müssen wir jetzt nicht extra eröffnen , paßt scho' :q:m!


----------



## west1 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Dieter laufen tun sie so.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puH-YirzOcM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPfgfTnxL44&feature=related

Das Blatt hängt nur an der vorderen Öse. Die Hakenöse könnte ich wohl abkneifen, lasse sie aber mal dran eventuell sorgt sie für zusätzlichen Sound oder ich könnte noch nen zusätzlichen Drilling montieren.  
Bei den Originalen wird das Blatt nach dem Guss in die Hakenöse eingehängt, so spezial Haken mit großer offener Öse hab ich und brauch ich nicht. 
Der Bastler lässt sich halt dann ne andere Lösung einfallen. :q

Werde bei den nächsten mal ein paar Detailbilder machen und zu einem Video zusammen stellen.


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ west1

...............vielen Dank für die Links , Hubert , ........jetzt kann ich mir darunter auch 'was vorstellen , ........wäre durchaus 'mal 'n Versuch wert , .......diese Dinger kennen sie hierzulande wohl noch nicht !

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> ....diese Dinger kennen sie hierzulande wohl noch nicht !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Hatte dieses Jahr mal ein Original in der Hand, war allerdings in Ostfrankreich und bisher auch das erste Mal wo ich einen Angler mit so ein Ding am Wasser gesehen hab.
Mein Francekumpel fängt übrigens....:q


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo , Gemeinde ,

.......war trotz temporärer körperlicher Behinderung nicht so ganz untätig , ......die Bilder ha'm noch so in meinen Dateien 'rumgewuselt , ......da hab' ich Computer-Nerd mal' 'n bißchen die grauen Zellen rauchen lassen :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-TOXcXdPm0

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Zarii (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Super blinker in dem video!


----------



## west1 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> Hallo , Gemeinde ,
> 
> .......war trotz temporärer körperlicher Behinderung nicht so ganz untätig , ......die Bilder ha'm noch so in meinen Dateien 'rumgewuselt , ......da hab' ich Computer-Nerd mal' 'n bißchen die grauen Zellen rauchen lassen :
> 
> ...



Dieter das Video ist eine gute Anleitung zum Blinker bauen! #6

Wollte es gerade noch mal anschauen, bekomme aber nur das zusehen.



> Dieses Video ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar, da es ......


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ west1

Hubert , ...das muß dann wegen dem Soundtrack sein , ......hatte das Lied von'ner Rock-Compilation CD in meine Computerdatei überspielt , das System hat es sofort idenfiziert und es steht anscheinend irgendwo auf einer Liste von Musikstücken , die in Deutschland nicht öffentlich abgespielt werden können .

Die GEMA oder was weiß ich wer , hatte vor einigen Jahren hierzulande 'mal Prozesse gegen Internetanbieter wie YouTube geführt und hat durchgesetzt , das Musikstücke , die unter irgendwelche Urheberrechte fallen , aus YouTube herausgenommen werden müssen .

Ich habe etliche Musikvideos in meinen YouTube-Favourite-Listen gehabt , aber es werden immer mehr , zu denen ich keinen Zugang mehr habe und die ich deshalb aus der Liste entfernt habe , ........nur schlecht gemachte Tonaufnahmen von anderen Abspielgeräten oder Live-Aufnahmen werden toleriert(oder sind maschinell nicht identifizierbar ?) .

Andere Interpreten wiederum , scheinen davon überhaupt nicht betroffen zu sein , jedenfalls noch nicht , ...eine Mehrheit der populären Musik jedoch schon(und es wird immer mehr).

Das gilt aber NUR FÜR DEUTSCHLAND , .......Leute , die ihren Internetzugang in anderen Ländern registriert haben , haben diese Probleme nicht .

Du kannst hier auch keine Videos aus'm Ausland gucken , sofern die einen "gebannten" Soundtrack haben .

Ich glaube aber , man kann das System austricksen , indem man irgendwie seinen Zugang über einen ausländischen Provider laufen läßt , das machen ja irgendwelche dubiosen und krimellen Seiten auch so , .....hab' aber keine Ahnung davon , wie das geht .

Auf jeden Fall fühle ich mich in diesem Lande wieder einmal mehr als der Depp und das Aschenputtel !

..............eigentlich ein Grund , nächstes Mal die Piraten zu wählen !

Tut mir leid , ....hab' nicht gewußt , das das so nicht funzen wird , ..........also muß ich in Zukunft selber singen:q !

Ich werde das einfach 'mal versuchen , das vom Bildschirm abzufilmen(aus meinem PC-Player) , ...'mal sehen , was dann passiert , .......oder ich mache es noch 'mal ohne Soundtrack , .........wollte es zuerst sowieso mit Spracherläuterungen machen , habe aber die Tonaufnahmen von meiner Videokamera nicht in'n Computer geladen bekommen , .....hab' von dem ganzen Kram ja nicht gerade Ahnung , bzw. mich damit kaum beschäftigt .

Gruß , Dieter#h

PS : ich kann's aber noch sehen , wahrscheinlich , weil ich's 'reingestellt habe .


----------



## Kretzer83 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Also ich denke das ist nicht illegal, wenn man beispielsweise diesen Proxy hier benützt:
http://anonymouse.org/anonwww_de.html

Zum einen lassen  sich sich so in Dtl. gesperte Videos anschauen, zum andern ist anscheinend deine IP nicht mehr zu identifizieren.
Aber bitte keinen Mist damit anstellen!

Um das Video von "diemai" zu sehen, den Link auf der oben genannten Seite einfügen, bzw. hier klicken: 
http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www_de.cgi/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-TOXcXdPm0


----------



## west1 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Also ich denke das ist nicht illegal, wenn man beispielsweise diesen Proxy hier benützt:
> http://anonymouse.org/anonwww_de.html
> 
> Zum einen lassen  sich sich so in Dtl. gesperte Videos anschauen, zum andern ist anscheinend deine IP nicht mehr zu identifizieren.
> ...



Danke,#6 aber zumindest ich wusste wie ich es mir ansehen kann! 

Dieter du kannst direkt bei Youtube Musik in deine Videos einbauen, zwar keine von Hendrix aber was passendes läst sich finden.


----------



## StyleWarz (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

1a video...hält die Holzform? Da werd ich mir wohl auch mal das ein oder andere Blechstück zurechtklopfen


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe , Leute , ....habe soeben 'nen "YouTube"-Soundtrack dafür gespeichert , werde mir das mit diesem "anonymouse"-Link für die Zukunft 'mal anschauen .

Das Brett ist aus Buche , so 2 cm dick , ........mir ist ein Anderes , tiefer ausgehöhlt , beim Hämmern 'mal zerrissen , .....hab's wieder zusammengeleimt und mit einigen Querklötzen , die ich unten gegen geleimt und verschraubt habe , verstärkt , ........seitdem keine Probleme mehr gehabt .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## StyleWarz (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

hmm ja ich hab irgendwo noch so nem Gegenhalter für Blecharbeiten rumliegen, damit sollte es auch gehen...jetzt geh ich mir erstma en bissel Kupferblech suchen...alu wird wohl zu schnell reißen ne...


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



StyleWarz schrieb:


> hmm ja ich hab irgendwo noch so nem Gegenhalter für Blecharbeiten rumliegen, damit sollte es auch gehen...jetzt geh ich mir erstma en bissel Kupferblech suchen...alu wird wohl zu schnell reißen ne...


 
Alu ist ehe zu leicht , .....bei weichem Kupfer passiert auch nix , ......mir ist das Brett bei einem großen V2A-Rohling von 2mm Dicke zerrissen !

Mach' bei Kupfer nur die Stege zwischen Bohrungen und Rand nicht zu dünn , damit bei einem Hänger oder großem Fisch nix ausreißt , ......1,5 mm sollten's schon mind. sein , ......bei Messing und besonders Edelstahl ist 'n Millimeter schon ausreichend , ......wenn ich aber so manche kommerziellen Blinker sehe , gehe ich da lieber auch auf "Nummer Sicher" , ...man muß dann halt etwas größere Springringe verwenden .

Unbedingt den Ersten von'ner Serie vorm Polieren , Bemalen oder Bekleben testen und die Weiteren dann möglichst genauso fertigen , ........diese Form im Video und auch die klassische "EffZett"-Form sind recht "gutmütig" , schwieriger wird's bei Blinkern mit spitz zulaufendem Schwanzende oder breiteren symetrischen Formen , ...gerade bei weichem Kupfer muß man auch aufpassen , das man mit der Wölbung nicht zu tief wird , ....der Blinker dreht sich dann schnell um und flattert nur noch auf-und-ab , anstatt zu wobbeln oder zu wedeln .

                           Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## StyleWarz (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

hehe danke für die tipps...ich werds einfach mal versuchen - wir werden sehen was dabei rumkommt 
muss erstma schaun das die wenigstens halbwegs symetrisch werden...
ich nehm erstma nen kleinen 6er effzett dazu und versuch den ich groß nachzubauen un dann ma sehn


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



StyleWarz schrieb:


> hehe danke für die tipps...ich werds einfach mal versuchen - wir werden sehen was dabei rumkommt
> muss erstma schaun das die wenigstens halbwegs symetrisch werden...
> ich nehm erstma nen kleinen 6er effzett dazu und versuch den ich groß nachzubauen un dann ma sehn


 
Wie du im ersten Bild sehen kannst , hab' ich mir für jedes Blinker-Model Anreiß-Schablonen aus 1,5mm Alublech gebaut , .....diese wiederum mit Hilfe von Papierskizzen , die ich aufgeklebt habe , ........wenn man das Papier entlang der Mittelinie des skizzierten Blinkers faltet , kann man sie symmetrisch auschneiden ,....... auf dem Alublech wird dann 'ne Mittelinie angerissen und der Papierausschnitt mit der Mittelinie deckend aufgeklebt , ......danach wird dann die Schablone vorsichtig ausgeschnitten und bis auf den Rand des Papiers fein hingefeilt , ....zum Schluß die Schablone entgraten und plan richten .

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Tolles Video Diemai 
Nächste Woche gehts auch wieder zurück in meine alte Heimat, wo ich endlich wieder basteln kann.
Da ich jetzt direkt in Rostock wohne werd ich mir wohl 'n paar Mefo-Blinker basteln, evtl sogar mit der "Dinner Bell" Vorlage


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe , Leute , ....habe soeben 'nen "YouTube"-Soundtrack dafür gespeichert , werde mir das mit diesem "anonymouse"-Link für die Zukunft 'mal anschauen .
> 
> Das Brett ist aus Buche , so 2 cm dick , ........mir ist ein Anderes , tiefer ausgehöhlt , beim Hämmern 'mal zerrissen , .....hab's wieder zusammengeleimt und mit einigen Querklötzen , die ich unten gegen geleimt und verschraubt habe , verstärkt , ........seitdem keine Probleme mehr gehabt .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Hallo, mit einem Bleiklotz geht es auch, das Blei gibt so viel nach, dass die Blinkerform beim hämmern rund wird.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Tolles Video Diemai
> Nächste Woche gehts auch wieder zurück in meine alte Heimat, wo ich endlich wieder basteln kann.
> Da ich jetzt direkt in Rostock wohne werd ich mir wohl 'n paar Mefo-Blinker basteln, evtl sogar mit der "Dinner Bell" Vorlage


 
..........dankeschön , Hannes , ....wünsche dir'n gutes Händchen dabei !

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo, mit einem Bleiklotz geht es auch, das Blei gibt so viel nach, dass die Blinkerform beim hämmern rund wird.
> 
> Gruß
> Theodor


 

............hab' ich noch nicht probiert , ......kann mir aber vorstellen , das man sich da beim Vorformen dann nicht so tiefe Dellen 'reinhämmert , die man dann mit dem Kugelhammer auf'er Stahlplatte ja wieder 'rausdengeln muß .

Danke für dern Tip , Theodor , ......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo Dieter,

mit der Zeit wird die Delle im Blei etwas tiefer, wenn sie zu tief ist, nehme ich eine Stelle daneben. Wenn irgend wann der ganze Klotz an allen Seiten verunstalltet ist, wird er eingeschmolzen. Danach geht es wieder von vorne los.

Wenn eine Blinkerform besonders gut ist (das sind bei mir nur 3), mache eine Stahlform, aber nur eine Seite. Das Blechstück (Blinkerrohling) lege ich auch auf den Bleiklotz und schlage mit einem kräftigen Hammer auf die Stahlform. Wenn mit der Zeit die Delle im Blei zu tief wird (nach ungef. 30 Stück), wechsle ich die Stelle wie oben beschrieben.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> mit der Zeit wird die Delle im Blei etwas tiefer, wenn sie zu tief ist, nehme ich eine Stelle daneben. Wenn irgend wann der ganze Klotz an allen Seiten verunstalltet ist, wird er eingeschmolzen. Danach geht es wieder von vorne los.
> 
> ...


 
Hatte ich mir auch so gedacht , Theodor , ....... das mit der Stahl-Punze hört sich aber echt gut an ,.........ich habe aber leider keine Möglichkeit , soviel wie das benötigte Blei auf einmal einzuschmelzen , ...bei mir reicht's nur für kleine Gußteile .

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir auch so gedacht , Theodor , ....... das mit der Stahl-Punze hört sich aber echt gut an ,.........ich habe aber leider keine Möglichkeit , soviel wie das benötigte Blei auf einmal einzuschmelzen , ...bei mir reicht's nur für kleine Gußteile .
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Hallo Dieter,

das muss nicht viel sein, es geht auch wenig, wenn es in eine einen kleinen Deckel von einem Marmeladendeckel oder Ölsardinendose gegossen wird. Egal, einfach ein Blechteil mit einem niedrigen Rand.
Wenn man dann noch Auswuchtbleie vom Reifenhandel verwendet, dieses Blei ist etwas härter als das Klempnerblei, passt alles.

Noch ein Vorteil, die Oberfläche der Blinker wird auf der Seite, die in das Blei getrieben wird schön glatt und glänzend.

Die Stahlform könnte ich CNC fräsen, bis ich aber den ganzen Aufwand gemacht habe, säge ich die Form mit der normalen Eisensäge vor und feile sie passend.
Da sich das Blech nicht immer so biegt, wie man meint muss die Form nachbearbeitet werden, bis das Ergebnis stimmt.
Danach poliere ich die Form und jeder Blinker wird gleich.
Wenn ich eine gute erprobte Form habe, sollen alle Teile ganz gleich sein, das sind sie dann auch.

Auch die Außenformen mache ich ganz gleich, obwohl ich die Möglichkeit habe die Binkerforemn Formen CNC zu fräsen, lasse ich sie mit Wasserstrahl schneiden, das ist die bessere Methode.
Die Ergebnisse sind saubere glatte Schnitte, die Bohrungen werden gleich mit geschnitten.
Was bleibt dann noch?
Bohrungen und Außenkanten entgraten, in Form bringen, Drilling mit Ring einfädeln, fertig.

Einzelne Formen oder Testblinker mache ich so:
- Form zeichnen,
- auf Etiketten-Papier drucken.
- Das Papier Auf das Blech kleben, es schützt die eine Seite vor Kratzen beim Bearbeiten.
- Die Bohrungen körnen und bohren, noch ist alles eben, läßt sich gut auf ein Holzstück spannen und Bohren.
- Sägen und feilen, entgraten.
- Papier entfernen.
- Formgebung mit dem Kugelhammer.
- Drilling anbringen.

Das sind meine zwei Vorgehensweisen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Schoenwald

............hätte nicht gedacht , das das mit so'nem kleinen , verhältnismäßig leichten Bleiklotz auch funktioniert , ......und vielen Dank für deine Anleitung , .......für meine Kleinserien lohnt sich aber die Herstellung eines solchen Formstempels nicht , ......ich baue ja immer gerne verschiedene Modelle !

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo , Gemeinde ,

............hier noch 'mal ein anderer Blinker-Typ , .......läßt sich recht einfach ohne viel Hämmern herstellen(eventuell nur etwas am Schwanzende) .

Diese Methode funzt aber nur bei schlanken Blinkern mit relativ spitzen Enden , ....breitere Modelle lassen sich nicht so biegen , ohne zu knicken .

Zum Biegen der "S"-Form den vorgewölbten Rohling zwischen die locker zusammengedrehten Schraubstockbacken stecken , mit dem breitesten Stück anfangen und leicht biegen , .......dann den Rohling nur etwas herausziehen und nochmal leicht biegen , ....wieder 'n Stück herausziehen und biegen , usw ........, bei umsichtigen Arbeiten entsteht so eine saubere Biegekurve .

Das entgegengesetzt gebogene Vorderende genauso biegen , die Biegekurve wird dort aber insgesamt etwas kürzer und nicht so doll .

Oft verdrehen sich die Blinker beim Biegen etwas , ......mit zwei Holzleisten werden sie dann drehenderweise gerichtet , .....dabei den Schraubstock IMMER nur ganz locker zudrehen , damit der Blinker nicht wieder flach quetscht .

Die Blinker können natürlich nicht länger werden wie die Schraubstockbacken , ......diese sollten auch plan und nicht geriffelt sein !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPkJn4tEJuQ


                        viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Upi (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo Diemai,
Tolle Blinker die du hier vorstellst, kannst du mir sagen wie stark das Material ist. Ich möchte mir wohl welche für Norwegen bauen, die sollten aber schon 60-80g wiegen. Möchte die zum Speedpilken verwenden oder hast du da noch etwas besseres?


----------



## diemai (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Upi schrieb:


> Hallo Diemai,
> Tolle Blinker die du hier vorstellst, kannst du mir sagen wie stark das Material ist. Ich möchte mir wohl welche für Norwegen bauen, die sollten aber schon 60-80g wiegen. Möchte die zum Speedpilken verwenden oder hast du da noch etwas besseres?


 

In diese Gewichtsklasse wirst du so nicht kommen , .......höchstens mit den breiteren Blinkern in Längen von so 12cm oder mehr, .......dickeres Blech als 2,0mm läßt sich so auch nicht mehr wölben , höchsten 2,5mm oder sogar 3,0mm Kupfer , .......Messing und V2A nicht .

Gleiches gilt für die schlanken Blinker , .......die werden sogar noch leichter , da man sie so wie im Video gezeigt nicht fertigen kann , wenn sie länger als die Schraubstockbreite sind , ...sie müßten dann wie die breiteren Blinker auch mit'm Kugelhammer gedengelt werden .

Den Ausdruck "Speedpilken" hab' ich noch nie gehört , was habe ich mir darunter vorzustellen und welche Köderanforderungen sind außer dem angegebenen Gewicht zu erfüllen ?

Es gibt in Finnland kleinere Salmoniden-Blinker für die Strömung , bei denen ist etwas dickere Bleifolie auf einen Blechrohling geklebt oder genietet , .......vielleicht kannst du ja in die Richtung gehen ?

Ich habe auch 'mal versuchsweise 'n paar Pilker aus mehreren Lagen Blech gebaut , die durch die Springringe vorne und hinten zusammengehalten werden , .......die haben so ca. 50gr , ....aber man kann ja noch größer werden !

Die Blechstreifen sind aber nicht gewölbt , sondern nur geknickt , das Profil ist ähnlich eines länglichen Sargbleies , ......mußt 'mal schauen , ob du den Link öffnen kannst :

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/gallery/image/6093-sandwich-jigger/

......habe die Dinger bisjetzt leider ohne Erfolg in die Elbe geschmissen , ......einer ist glaub'ich schon futsch #c.

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Upi (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ja den Link kann ich öffnen.
Speedpilken: Man lässt einen Pilker zum Grund, was auch öfter über 100 Meter sind, dann kurbelt man was das Zeug hält den Pilker wieder hoch und dabei steigen Seelachse und Co ein mit einem echten Hammer Schlag. Ich habe gesehen wie bei meinem Kollegen ein 80er Dorsch bei ca. 30m auf diese weise einstieg. Gerät = Spinrute -100wg mit 4000er Rolle = Funangeln


----------



## diemai (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Upi

............noch nie 'was von gehört , ...bin ja auch kein Meeresangler .

Da müßtest da aber wohl schon Teile mit etwas Eigenaktion haben , denke ich , ...oder ?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Upi (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

http://www.speedy-fish.info/
Die sind ganz gut für den Einsatz, ich denke das die beim hoch kurbeln eine Blasenspur erzeugen wegen dem Rand am Kopf.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das etwas mit einem Propeller auch gut gehen würde, aber das Teil muß ja auch zum Grund und dafür braucht man schon etwas Gewicht.
Teilweise werden die Teile auch geworfen, so weit das Zeug hergibt und dann absacken lassen und wieder fix hoch damit.


----------



## diemai (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Upi schrieb:


> http://www.speedy-fish.info/
> Die sind ganz gut für den Einsatz, ich denke das die beim hoch kurbeln eine Blasenspur erzeugen wegen dem Rand am Kopf.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen das etwas mit einem Propeller auch gut gehen würde, aber das Teil muß ja auch zum Grund und dafür braucht man schon etwas Gewicht.
> Teilweise werden die Teile auch geworfen, so weit das Zeug hergibt und dann absacken lassen und wieder fix hoch damit.


 
Luftblasen wohl nicht gerade , die halten sich sich nicht so lange , bis der Köder abgesunken ist , .........durchaus aber bestimmte Turbulenzen , die die Fische über ihre Seitenlinie wahrnehmen können .

Das Gleiche gilt für Propeller , ...da kommen dann noch Geräusche dazu .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Upi (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Danke #6


----------



## diemai (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Moin , Gemeinde , 

...........hatte vor einiger Zeit 'mal dieses Video auf YouTube eingestellt :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkZIFCrwZAU

Nun kam vor einigen Tagen eine Frage zur Herstellung dieses Blinkermodells und so hab' ich gestern ein Anleitungsvideo gemacht und eingestellt .

Tut mir leid , das es etwas unscharf geworden ist , .....hatte nicht gedacht , das man auf ca. 50cm Entfernung zu Objekt schon den Macro-Modus der Kamera wählen sollte#c , ......na ja, ....nächstes Mal .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn7y1C6y-_4

Vielleicht kann ja jemand hier 'was damit anfangen ?

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hi Dieter,

vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen. Die Videos sind super. Bin überrascht das ein solch einfaches Modell so schöne Bewegungen macht. Desweiteren bin ich überrascht, dass Du die Spengringzange von Worth noch nicht in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt hast:q Nach 20 mal benutzen war meine ausgenudelt|uhoh:

Gruß


----------



## diemai (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Bullettenbär

Danke , Björn , .......die Worth-Zange ist meine Zweite innerhalb von ca. 15 Jahren, ......aber bei dem geringen Anschaffungspreis will ich nix sagen . 
Vielleicht hattest du ja Pech mit 'ner minderwertigen Stahl-Legierung gehabt (wobei , ....Qualität ist echt 'was Anderes), ..oder du verarbeitest ständig stärkere Ringe ?

                                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Pudel (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

So ich hol den Trööt mal wieder hoch und zeig die ersten modelle meiner Blinker.
Es folgen noch welche in anderen Farben ( Schwarz und Blau ) Mal sehen ob dann auch noch 2 farbige dazu kommen #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=6202&pictureid=58617


----------



## Pudel (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

So und hier noch ein paar schwarze und blaue frisch aus dem ofen


----------



## Pudel (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hier hab  ich noch nen link zu meinem  video. Ihr seht meine selbst gebaute pulverbeschichtungsanlage :vik:
Sieht komisch aus funktioniert aber einwandfrei. 
http://youtu.be/IwfrJ6J8SNw


----------



## west1 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Wenns funktioniert ists grad egal wies aussieht, oder! :q
#6#6#6


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Darf man fragen aus welchem Material deine Membran ist, was Du als "Vibrator" genommen hast und welchen Durchmesser das Rohr hat?


----------



## Pudel (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Membran ist ein stink normaler Kaffeefilter. Hatte auch einen  aus Kopierpapier der war aber nicht gut. 
Zum vibrieren bring ich das ganze mit einem kleinen  9 volt Rüttelmotor. Betrieben mit nem 9v block logisch eigentlich


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Pudel schrieb:


> Membran ist ein stink normaler Kaffeefilter. Hatte auch einen  aus Kopierpapier der war aber nicht gut.
> Zum vibrieren bring ich das ganze mit einem kleinen  9 volt Rüttelmotor. Betrieben mit nem 9v block logisch eigentlich



Hast Du für den Rüttelmotor eine Bezugsquelle oder hast Du den irgendwo ausgebaut und Zweckentfremdet?
Ich hab für mein Fluidbed nur etwas aus dem "Schlafzimmerbereich" für die Vibrationen.
Deine Version sieht da wesentlich robuster aus.


----------



## Pudel (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Gibts bei ebay ich hab meinen von meinem dad der hat mal ne ganze ladung bestellt und der war übrig.  Besser wäre einer mit Drehzahl regler.
mein nächstes fluidbed erhält so einen evtl sogar 12v motor. Muß ich aber erst noch ei  bisschen planen.


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Pudel schrieb:


> So und hier noch ein paar schwarze und blaue frisch aus dem ofen


 
Sehr schön , ...ich gehe 'mal davon aus , das diese spezielle Stielform(in der Mitte dicker als an den Enden) für den Lauf des Blinkers essentiell ist , .......mir einem dünnen und einem dicken Ende würd's nicht funzen , oder ?

Hab' z. Zt. keine passenden Löffel zur Hand , und der nächste Flohmarktbesuch steht erst in 2 Wochen an , ...wenn ich nachher auf'fer Arbeit Zeit dazu habe , werde ich mir wohl 'mal so'n Teil aus V2A-Blech zurechtschleifen , ...erst'mal zum Testen in der Badewanne(Schonzeit !) .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pudel (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



diemai schrieb:


> Sehr schön , ...ich gehe 'mal davon aus , das diese spezielle Stielform(in der Mitte dicker als an den Enden) für den Lauf des Blinkers essentiell ist , .......mir einem dünnen und einem dicken Ende würd's nicht funzen , oder ?


 
Das glaube ich nichtmal. Wenn du genauer schaust ( in meinem Album) erkennt man in einem Bild dass das dicke ende ca. 8mm breit ist, in der mitte ca. 12mm und am dünnen ende ca. 4mm dick ist.
Denke schon dass es auch gehen würde wäre das dicke ende bsp. 12mm dick und das dünne ende bsp. 5mm dick. Man müsste den Haken eben ans dicke ende machen schon allein wegen dem Flugverhalten. 
Vielleicht bekomm ich demnächst noch ein paar "abfallstücke" Edelstahlblech aus denen ich dann versuchen werde kleine Barschblinker zu bauen. 
Die Form muss ich mir noch überlegen aber ich denke ein ende bleibt dick das andere dünn ( 12mm breite zu 8mm breite, länge irgendwas um die 5cm.
könnte mir auch Vorstellen dass es gehen würde wenn beide enden gleich dick sind quasi ein rechteck mit abgerundeten Kanten da kommts halt auf die Biegung drauf an. 
( sind nicht deine Bachteufel so aufgebaut??)

Schöne Grüße

PS hier noch was ich so die letzten Tage fertig gebracht habe.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=6202&pictureid=58620


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

@ Pudel 

Ja , ...die "Bachteufel" sind rechteckig , ....können zu den Enden hin aber auch leicht konisch zulaufen , ...spielt nicht so'ne große Rolle !

Dachte nur , das wenn ein Ende(Hinten) deines Modelles zu dick wird , wird der Blinker zu schwanzlastig und spielt nicht mehr oder dreht sich nur noch , ...der schmale Löffelstiel kann ja im Wasser mangels Fläche nicht so viel Auftrieb generieren , um einen "dicken Hintern" hochzudrücken|kopfkrat #c?

So jedenfalls meine Gedanken , ....aber es ist ja eh' alles müßig , solange wie ich so ein Teil nicht habe live schwimmen sehen |bigeyes!

Da hast du ja eine richtige Armada gebaut , ....wo bekommst du denn so viele , gleiche Löffel her , ...auf'm Flohmarkt finde ich mit sehr viel Glück 'mal höchstens 5, 6 Stk. von der selben Art und Form ?

Gruß , diemai#h

PS : Ich bin gerade auch wieder kräftig am Blinker,-und Spinnerblätter dengeln , ......weiß garnicht , wann ich die alle noch polieren und anmalen soll|kopfkrat:q ?


----------



## Pudel (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Diemai du hast ne PN
:q
Ja sind schon ein paar zusammen gekommen werd ein paar meinen Kollegen unkostendeckend abgeben zum Testen und auf Berichte warten und sie dann ggf. verbessern.


----------



## Pudel (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Was ich auf alle fälle noch genauer im Auge behalten muß ist die Sache mit der Beschichtung.
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob zum schluß eine Klarlackierung notwendig ist oder ob der eingebrante Pulverlack ausreicht???


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Pudel schrieb:


> Was ich auf alle fälle noch genauer im Auge behalten muß ist die Sache mit der Beschichtung.
> Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob zum schluß eine Klarlackierung notwendig ist oder ob der eingebrante Pulverlack ausreicht???


 


Da kenne ich mich garnicht mit aus , ...ich beklebe meine Blinker mit Folie , beschichte mit Glitter oder male sie an , außer bei beschichteten Reflexfolien immer mit Epoxy-Schlußlack ,  .....manche glühe ich auch , damit sie dunkel werden(wird mit Löffeln aber nicht funzen , entweder verlieren niedrig Legierte die rostfreien Eigenschaften oder Qualitätslöffel mit Chrom und Mangan drinnen werden garnicht erst dunkel).

Werde später auf die PN antworten , muß gleich zur Arbeit !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Windelwilli (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Pudel schrieb:


> Was ich auf alle fälle noch genauer im Auge behalten muß ist die Sache mit der Beschichtung.
> Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob zum schluß eine Klarlackierung notwendig ist oder ob der eingebrante Pulverlack ausreicht???


Sofern Du den Pulverlack nach dem Beschichten noch im Ofen aushärten lässt, reicht das eigentlich aus. 
Klarlack schadet aber auch nicht. Am besten 2K Epoxy, es geht aber auch 1k Boots-Klarlack, der ist billiger.
Es gibt aber auch Pulverlack als Klarlack. Einfach den beschichteten Blinker nochmal im Ofen heiß machen und dann nochmal mit dem Klar-Pulver-Lack beschichten.


----------



## Pudel (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

mit klarlack beschichten ist auch ne idee.
Ich teste die Dinger jetzt erst mal und dann werd ich sehen ob´s noch was braucht oder nicht. Danke für den Tip:m


----------



## Pudel (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Darf man fragen aus welchem Material deine Membran ist, was Du als "Vibrator" genommen hast und welchen Durchmesser das Rohr hat?


 
Durchmesser hat das Rohr mein ich 50 reicht grad so für das was ich mach. 
Beim nächsten projekt werd ich aber auf nen 100ter durchmesser rauf gehen!


----------



## Windelwilli (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Pudel schrieb:


> Durchmesser hat das Rohr mein ich 50 reicht grad so für das was ich mach.
> Beim nächsten projekt werd ich aber auf nen 100ter durchmesser rauf gehen!


Meins hat auch 50 mm. Vorteil, man braucht nicht so viel Pulver. Ist aber manchmal schon sehr eng.
Ich werd mir jetzt mal ein 75 mm Rohr bauen. Mal schauen was da dann an Pulver rein muss. Auch eine stärkere Pumpe könnte dann evtl. nötig sein.
Wieviel l/min bringt denn Deine? Nur mal zum Vergleich. 
Auch überlege ich mir, eine Art Gitter über die Membran einzukleben, um selbige zu schützen. Denn wenn momentan ein Blei mal reinfällt, dann fällt es durch die Membran (bei mir Kopierpapier) und das ist eine Sauerei dann mit dem Pulver. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob das Gitter nicht vlt. den Fluss des Pulvers behindert. Muss ich erst testen.


----------



## Pudel (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

das weiß ich gar nicht was die pumpe so leistet ist ne ganz alte Aquariumpumpe da steht nichts drauf.
Mit nem Rüttelmotor dran glaub ich nicht mal dass du mehr luft brauchst durch die Vibrationen schüttelt sich das so gut durch dass auch wenig luft reichen müsste. Meine Pumpe lässt sich nicht direckt regulieren deswegen hab ich so nen Luftverteiler zwischen geschaltet den dreh ich nur minimal auf und schon sprudelt das ganze. Evtl brauchst du eine durchlässigere Membran.

Zu dem duchfall Problem.....
Denke dass ein ganz grobes Gitter dem Luftstrom  nicht viel ausmachen wird
so eins dass in nen mini backofen rein kommt könnt ich mir vorstellen. Die vierecke sind ca 2x2cm das könnte man zuschneiden und reinfummeln. oder hast du an was engmaschigeres gedacht?


----------



## Windelwilli (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Ich dachte da Futterkorb-Gitter oder so ein Gitter, um Rigipswände abzuschleifen. 
Alternativ könnte ich mir aber so einen Ausströmerstein für Aquarien oder Teiche gut vorstellen, um komplett von der Membran wegzugehen. Die gibt's ja in verschiedenen Größen und Formen. Einen passenden ins Rohr dicht eingeklebt, oben der Rüttler dran...sollte doch auch funktionieren, denk ich mir.


----------



## Pudel (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

wäre ein versuch wert


----------



## Pudel (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*

Hallo und gibts was neues von der Blinkerfront?
Bei mir ist grad etwas stillstand.
Hab ein paar Blinker fertig Montiert ( Bilder kommen noch )
mehr geht aber grad nicht bei mir.


----------



## diemai (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: blinkerbau ganz einfach*



Pudel schrieb:


> Hallo und gibts was neues von der Blinkerfront?
> Bei mir ist grad etwas stillstand.
> Hab ein paar Blinker fertig Montiert ( Bilder kommen noch )
> mehr geht aber grad nicht bei mir.


 
Bei mir auch nicht , ........warte noch auf einen guten Flohmarkttermin , um mir neue Löffel zu besorgen , ....außerdem liegen noch 1000 andere (Wobbler)Projekte an !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------

